# ICB 2.0 - Geometrie: Wie müssen sich Rahmengrößen unterscheiden? [Ergebnis online]



## nuts (24. Juni 2014)

Während wir nebenan noch eine eher technisch versierte Diskussion führen, ob und wie der Dämpfer von unerwünschten Querkräften befreit werden kann, wollen wir hier eine Diskussion darüber führen, an der sich alle beteiligen können. Es soll darum gehen, wie die verschiedenen Rahmengrößen sich unterscheiden. Hier sind also ganz besonders kleine und große Bikerinnen und Biker gefragt. Denn während meist eine mittlere Rahmengeometrie ausgetüftelt wird, sind kleine und große Rahmen häufig nur Ableger davon - zu Recht? In einer Umfrage wollen wir wissen, wie zufrieden ihr mit euren Rahmengrößen seid.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB 2.0 - Geometrie: Wie müssen sich Rahmengrößen unterscheiden? [Ergebnis online]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## honnel (24. Juni 2014)

Die Umfrage läuft aktuelle noch nicht rund...

Operation timed out after 5001 milliseconds with 0 bytes received

Unable to retrieve Google Form. Please try reloading this page.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0rcus (24. Juni 2014)

Im letzten Thema wurde ja bereits fleißig über die Geo diskutiert. Hier nochmal mein Vorschlag:



0rcus schrieb:


> Habe es mir nochmal in Linkage angeguckt und korrigiert. Die Werte sind immer noch Annäherungswerte: Einiges variiert um 1 bis 2mm aber mit 10mm Sitzrohroffset passt es ziehmlich genau so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte mit der Umfrage ein paar Probleme, denn an meinem ICB 1.0 in XL hab ich praktisch nix zu bemängeln 
Und mein OnOne ist im stehen kurz und im Sitzen eher lang, da bräuchte ich den längenverstellbaren Vorbau 

Oder anders  gesagt: Es fehlt irgendwie ien Punkt "ich bin mit meinem aktuellen Bike zufrieden" und ggf. ein Feld in dem dann das Modell angegeben werden kann, um Benchmarks rausfiltern zu können.
Und nicht alleine die Körpergröße ist entscheidedend, zumindest die Beinlänge sollte noch abgefragt werden. Denn was mit mit 191/93 passt, kann für jemanden mit 1,91/98 schon zu lang sein.


----------



## RobG301 (24. Juni 2014)

Gut, dass ICB und das neue Sanction wenn es so kommt sind zwei von den wenigen gelungenen Geometrien für große Menschen.

Bei mir sind es 97cm Schrittlänge bei 1,99m Größe!

Kommt ja auch drauf an ob man das Bike lieber kompakt fährt oder genau auf die Größe passend und dann auch für längere Touren tauglich!


----------



## boblike (24. Juni 2014)

Am meisten stört mich mit 197cm und 96cm SL, dass ich bei jedem Rad eine enorme Sattelüberhöhung habe und mit Rise Lenker/Vorbau einige cm hoch kommen muss!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juni 2014)

Ja, das ist teilweise schon heftig, beim ICB 1.0 hätten es in XL und XXL evtl. 10-15mm mehr Steuerrohr sein dürfen, fahre derzeit 25mm Spacer und 38mm Rise. hab aber auch schon wen gesehen der ein XL mit Flatbar und einem Spacer oder so fährt. Von daher sollte das Steuerrohr auch nicht zu lang sein. Blöd auch das mit weniger Rise die Hebel beim Umschlagen das Oberrohr touchieren...
ich hatte mal ein TraceX in XL, da hatte ein ewig langes Steuerrohr und noch Spacer. Bringt zwar weniger Überhöhung, aber fährt sich im Zweifel nicht so super. Und man hat wenig Optionen weiter runter zu kommen wenne s einem nicht gefällt.


----------



## Sickgirl (24. Juni 2014)

Bei mir 1,62 die meist zu hohe Überstandshöhe und das der Lenker zu weit oben ist.


----------



## Kharne (24. Juni 2014)

Sorry, ich finde die Umfrage etwas daneben. Ihr habt keinen Bezugspunkt zur Person und zum Rad.

Wie findet ihr die Geos im allgemeinen? Ja welche? Cube hoch und kurz? Der neue Trend zu ewigst langem Reach (Canyon ~450 bei Race M).

Da kommt nur eines bei raus: Nicht verwertbare Datenmasse, weil jeder andere Räder kennt und sie für sich bewertet, ohne dass ihr abfragt wie denn seine Vorlieben sind.

Besser wäre da: Größe, Schrittlänge, Vorliebe, welches Bike, Einsatzgebiet, wie gefällt dir die Geo deines Bikes?

Wichtig finde ich, dass wir kleine Sprünge zwischen den Größen machen und ne 2XL Variante kommt, sonst bleiben entweder die Leute >2m auf der Strecke oder die Sprünge werden zu groß. Über ne XS Version kann man ja auch mal nachdenken. Und dann entweder mitwachsende Lenker/Sattelstützen/Griffe/Vorbauten oder noch besser alles nach Wunsch...


----------



## H.B.O (24. Juni 2014)

Spielen Leute über 2m nicht ohnehin Basketball ?


----------



## Kharne (24. Juni 2014)

Ne, die stehen beim Eishockey im Tor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (24. Juni 2014)

dabei ist das doch so klein..


----------



## Kharne (24. Juni 2014)

Ja genau, da macht so´n 2 Meter Mann das Tor schonmal komplett dicht


----------



## PamA2013 (24. Juni 2014)

Also ich fänd gut, wenn die kettenstrebe mitwächst, damit man nicht irgendwann super weit hinten im rad steht.


----------



## Scili (24. Juni 2014)

Hmm.. schwierig umzusetzende Umfrage.

Ich stimme Kharne zu, dass diese Infos ohne die persönlichen Vorlieben wenig Sinn ergeben.

Niemand möchte hinterm Rad bergauf treten.
Ich habe mich bewusst zu einem "zu kleinen" Rahmen" durchgerungen, da ich Wendigkeit schätze und die Rahmenhöhe für schwieriges Terrain niedrig halten wollte.
Gewicht spielte auch ne Rolle.
Optik (beim Torque) ebenso. (Dreieck zw. Sattelrohr und Oberrohr offen geht gaaar nicht)

Habe sogar den Vorbau aufs Minimum (der Haltbarkeit wegen) gekürzt. (30 mm)

Nun habe ich ein für viele Leute unfahrbares Bike...
aber komme im Prinzip gut zurecht.

Edit: Gr. M bei 1,86 (Torque 2010)


----------



## mathijsen (24. Juni 2014)

Ich verstehe den Sinn der Umfrage in der jetzigen Fassung auch nicht. Es wird ja nicht einmal gefragt, welche Rahmengröße man zur Zeit fährt. Was will man da auswerten?


----------



## KtuluOne62 (24. Juni 2014)

Was ich nicht verstehe, sind die generell die Abstufungen. Ich habe schon so oft in Foren gelesen, dass Leute zwischen M und L hängen (ist mir auch schon passiert ;-) ). Komischerweise sind das meistens Biker, die so um 1,81m sind. Hmmm, das ist die momentane Durchschnittsgröße von Männern in Deutschland. Warum werden die Abstufungen der Rahmengrößen nicht daran angeleht. Also um die Durchschnittsgröße einen Bereich legen.
Z.B 177 - 184  Größe L.

Oder verstehe ich da grundlegend was nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (24. Juni 2014)

KtuluOne62 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, sind die generell die Abstufungen. Ich habe schon so oft in Foren gelesen, dass Leute zwischen M und L hängen (ist mir auch schon passiert ;-) ). Komischerweise sind das meistens Biker, die so um 1,81m sind. Hmmm, das ist die momentane Durchschnittsgröße von Männern in Deutschland. Warum werden die Abstufungen der Rahmengrößen nicht daran angeleht. Also um die Durchschnittsgröße einen Bereich legen.
> Z.B 177 - 184  Größe L.
> 
> Oder verstehe ich da grundlegend was nicht.



Sollte das nicht eher dann Gr. M sein, wenn es um den Durchschnitt geht?
Oder eben M/L als neue Grösse, die dann dem Durchschnittsmann passt?
XS sollte es sowieso geben. Möchte bei der Wahl des Bikes meiner Freundin eine grössere Auswahl haben als die 5-10 Modelle, welche die Anbieter explizit als Damenbikes preisen.
Also ab Gr. 1,58-1,66 Körpergrösse oder so.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juni 2014)

Am Ende spielt der Durchschnitt eine wichtig Rolle und nicht die Extreme....so wie immer. Den meisten Menschen wird Ihr Bike wohl mind. zu 80% passen. Manche hätten aber leiber ein kürzeres Sattelrohr, andere eine längere Kettenstrebe und wieder andere fahren gern kurze Rahmen mit langem Vorbau. Um das rauszufinden, halte ich die Fragen für geeignet. Die "Randgruppenvertreter" oder alle Diejenigen, die körperlich zwischen zwei Größen hängen haben vielleicht auch künftig dasselbe Problem. Da kann man dann nur durch einenen Teleskoprahmen helfen.


----------



## Scili (24. Juni 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Am Ende spielt der Durchschnitt eine wichtig Rolle und nicht die Extreme....so wie immer. Den meisten Menschen wird Ihr Bike wohl mind. zu 80% passen. Manche hätten aber leiber ein kürzeres Sattelrohr, andere eine längere Kettenstrebe und wieder andere fahren gern kurze Rahmen mit langem Vorbau. Um das rauszufinden, halte ich die Fragen für geeignet. Die "Randgruppenvertreter" oder alle Diejenigen, die körperlich zwischen zwei Größen hängen haben vielleicht auch künftig dasselbe Problem. Da kann man dann nur durch einenen Teleskoprahmen helfen.


Eine Grösse zu etablieren, die den vielen "zwischen M und L" Leuten passen würde und ein Modell XS, welches auch den Kleinsten unter uns passt finde ich jetzt nicht so extrem wie z.B. der (rein fiktive) Wunsch nach 80° Lenkwinkel.


----------



## Omegar (24. Juni 2014)

Zu flache Sitzwinkel führen meist dazu, dass sich ein Rad im Sitzen gut anfühlt, dann aber im Stehen zu kurz wird bzw. man zu weit über dem Vorderrad hängt. Mir geht das mit 1,84m und den M-Größen immer so. Eine L wird dabei dann im Sitzen immer zu lang... Ich fahre jetzt eine M mit einem Reach von 390mm, einem Oberrohr von 585mm länge und einem Sitzwinkel von 72°. Das Oberrohr ist gut, aber der Reach könnte ruhig länger sein... Ein steilerer Sitzwinkel wäre hier die Lösung!
Bei den wenigsten Firmen ist heute eine M für Fahrer meiner Größe ausgelegt. Ich befinde mich laut den Herstellern immer bei einer L, welche sich für mich zu behäbig fährt. Ich würde mich sicher an eine L gewöhnen, jedoch ist so ein Experiment eine sehr teure Angelegenheit!

Zur Hinterbaulänge: Eine verstellbare Kettenstrebenlänge (zum Beispiel durch verschiedene Einsätze) macht das Rad für verschiedene Größen und Vorlieben anpassbar. Ich denke 10mm Verstellbereich wären sinnvoll.


----------



## Eisbein (24. Juni 2014)

Ich würde ja gern an der Umfrage teilnehmen, aber ich weis schlicht weg nicht welchen sinn das hat (ohne bezug zum jeweiligen rad) und i.wie weis ich auch nicht was ich ankreuzen soll  (außer der größe)


----------



## nuts (24. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich wissen will, was wir hier durchschnittlich für eine Schrittlänge / Körpergröße / Schienbeinlänge haben, dann gucke ich in eine Ergonomietabelle.

Hier könnte durchaus was interessantes rauskommen, bspw.: Die Mehrheit der Personen über 190 hätte gern längere Rahmen, kriegt aber nur längere Vorbauten. Die These stammt nicht von mir, sondern von dem hier:

http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/size-matters-why-were-all-riding-bikes-that-are-too-small/

Sind noch ein paar andere steile Thesen drin, aber da kann man mal drüber nachdenken.


Wenn man mich fragt, wäre ich grundsätzlich auch dafür, dass Kettenstreben mitwachsen - nur bin ich 177 und habe keine Ahnung, ob es wichtig ist, dass sich für eine 195 cm Person ein XL Bike so fährt, wie ein M für mich...


----------



## PamA2013 (24. Juni 2014)

Nachdem ich den Artikel gelesen habe, wäre es vlt doch interessant wenigstens noch nach der Vorbaulänge zu fragen. Ich fahre zum Beispiel einen 28mm Vorbau an einem L Rahmen aus genau dem Grund, folglich habe ich angegeben dass für meine Größe alles Prima passt. Das könnte zu falschen Schlüssen führen.


----------



## mcmatzel (24. Juni 2014)

Ich (190) hätte gerne einen mitwachsenden, flachen, Beinfreiheit gebenden Hauptrahmen, mit kurzem Vorbau, einstellbaren Kettenstreben und ein Sattelrohr/Stütze mit Bananenform, welches beim rausziehen nach vorne kommt


----------



## Der Kassenwart (24. Juni 2014)

hmmmmmm. außer der ersten frage nach der körperlänge vermag ich keine der folgenden fragen für mich (und für euch) einigermaßen sinnvoll und aussagekräftig zu beantworten, obwohl mir sehr daran gelegen ist, ein für mich passendes bike zu erhalten.

wie soll ich das verstehen: welche schulnote gibst du für die in deiner größe verfügbaren rahmengrößen?
sind damit alle gemeint, die ich je gefahren bin? es war alles dabei, von super passend bis zu kurz oder zu lang. letztlich macht man sich das teil ja über die vorbaulänge nach gusto passend. ich könnte also quasi von 1 bis 6 alle noten vergeben. im schnitt wäre das 3 bis 4, aber das ist doch eine aussage ohne wert. ich weiß nur, dass mit ausnahme der allerjüngsten vergangenheit bei deutschen herstellern IMMER viel zu lange vorbauten dran waren und zwar in ALLEN größen. was aber über den hauptrahmen nichts aussagt.

sorry, aber mit solch schlecht gestellten fragen werdet ihre keine verwertbaren antworten erhalten.


----------



## ballistic (24. Juni 2014)

Ich vermisse bei dieser Diskussion bzw. beim Konzept insgesamt den einzig sinnvollen Ansatz, auch die Laufradgröße an die Rahmengröße anzupassen.

In L und spätestens XL hat 29" keinerlei Nachteile mehr und wäre nur konsequent.

Ich bin 1,94 m groß und da kommt nichts anderes als 29 in Frage. So gut kann keine 650b Geo sein, um da mithalten zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (24. Juni 2014)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> hmmmmmm. außer der ersten frage nach der körperlänge vermag ich keine der folgenden fragen für mich (und für euch) einigermaßen sinnvoll und aussagekräftig zu beantworten, obwohl mir sehr daran gelegen ist, ein für mich passendes bike zu erhalten.
> 
> wie soll ich das verstehen: welche schulnote gibst du für die in deiner größe verfügbaren rahmengrößen?
> sind damit alle gemeint, die ich je gefahren bin? es war alles dabei, von super passend bis zu kurz oder zu lang. letztlich macht man sich das teil ja über die vorbaulänge nach gusto passend. ich könnte also quasi von 1 bis 6 alle noten vergeben. im schnitt wäre das 3 bis 4, aber das ist doch eine aussage ohne wert. ich weiß nur, dass mit ausnahme der allerjüngsten vergangenheit bei deutschen herstellern IMMER viel zu lange vorbauten dran waren und zwar in ALLEN größen. was aber über den hauptrahmen nichts aussagt.
> ...



Die Schulnote soll die Frage beantworten: Findest Du für Dich Rahmen mit der passenden Geometrie?

Dabei sollst Du davon ausgehen, dass Du die Länge nicht durch den Vorbau anpasst, denn das ändert ja an der Rahmengeometrie an sich nichts und ist ein eigenes Kapitel. Wenn Du schon sagen kannst, dass die Vorbauen immer viel zu lang waren, dann kannst Du ja auch etwas über die Rahmengeometrien sagen: Immer genau richtig? 1. Immer völlig vermurkst? 6.


----------



## nuts (24. Juni 2014)

ballistic schrieb:


> Ich vermisse bei dieser Diskussion bzw. beim Konzept insgesamt den einzig sinnvollen Ansatz, auch die Laufradgröße an die Rahmengröße anzupassen.
> In L und spätestens XL hat 29" keinerlei Nachteile mehr und wäre nur konsequent.
> Ich bin 1,94 m groß und da kommt nichts anderes als 29 in Frage. So gut kann keine 650b Geo sein, um da mithalten zu können.



Das kann man so sehen - die Mehrheit sieht das aber anders. Wir hatten bei der ersten Umfrage die Wunsch-Laufradgröße für ein Trailbike abgefragt, und unter anderem beleuchtet, ob größere FahrerInnen größere Räder wollen. Ein Trend war zu erkennen, für eine Mehrheit hat es aber nicht gereicht:


----------



## fullspeedahead (24. Juni 2014)

kurze Anregung zum Thema Körpergröße:

Körpergröße in Deutschland mit 18 Jahren, Männer (in Klammer: Frauen) ausgewachsen wäre vielleicht noch +1cm aber auch nicht mehr:
3% kleiner als 166,11 (153,76)
10% kleiner als 170,33 (157,59)
25% kleiner als 174,51 (161,46)
50% kleiner/größer als 179,04 (165,77), also Mediangröße
25% größer als 183,47 (170,08)
10% größer als 187,37 (173,96)
3% größer als 191,14 (177,78)

Quelle: https://www.rki.de/DE/Content/Gesun...Referenzperzentile.pdf?__blob=publicationFile

wenn ich mir dann die Werte der Umfrage anschaue, merkt man dass oftmals eine verzerrte Wahrnehmung hinsichtlich der durchschnittlichen Körpergröße herrscht, hatte diese selbst auch bis ich mal die Zahlen gesehen hab. 
Keine 4% der Männer und praktisch 0% der Frauen sind >190cm, trotzdem haben die ein eigenes Kasterl. Und nicht nur das, es gibt sogar eine eigene Kategorie für 2m Hühnen! Hingegen sind 15% der Männer und ca. 85% der Frauen <172cm. Trotzdem gibt es da keine weitere Unterteilung. Zwischen 172 u 182cm sind nochmal 55% der Männer und bereits fast alle Frauen. Zusammengerechnet sind also 70% der Männer und 99,x% der Frauen in den unteren 2 Kategorien vertreten, während nur 30% der Männer und praktisch keine Frauen in eine der restl. 3 Kategorien fallen. 

Wie oft liest man bei Tests "Kritik: keine passende Größe für Leute über 1,90" (also ca. 2% der Bevölkerung) aber fast nie liest man "Kritik: keine passende Größe für Leute unter 165cm (ebenso viele Männer und fast 50% der Frauen)...

So, Klugscheißermode beendet.
http://www.rki.de/DE/Content/Gesund...Referenzperzentile.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## Omegar (24. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Schulnote soll die Frage beantworten: Findest Du für Dich Rahmen mit der passenden Geometrie?
> 
> Dabei sollst Du davon ausgehen, dass Du die Länge nicht durch den Vorbau anpasst, denn das ändert ja an der Rahmengeometrie an sich nichts und ist ein eigenes Kapitel. Wenn Du schon sagen kannst, dass die Vorbauen immer viel zu lang waren, dann kannst Du ja auch etwas über die Rahmengeometrien sagen: Immer genau richtig? 1. Immer völlig vermurkst? 6.



Ich kann das leider nicht so ohne weiteres sagen. Um welche Geometrie geht es denn, wenn Hersteller A Geometrie X für meine Größe anbietet und Hersteller B Geometrie Y. Dann liest man Tests und dort ist für Tester C die Geometrie X aber viel zu klein... Obwohl ich mit dieser Geometrie bis jetzt ganz gut gefahren bin. Ich bin aber auch nicht Tester C der fünf Räder mit der selben Größenbezeichnung (z.B. "L") vergleichen kann. Also wie soll ich jetzt nun sagen ob die angebotenen Rahmen für mich passen oder nicht. Tester C sagt mir doch, dass sie für mich laut seiner Meinung nicht passen...

Nach meiner Meinung passt für mich Rahmen X, da ich nicht die Möglichkeit und nicht das Geld habe um Rahmen Y zu testen. Daher bewerte ich meinen Rahmen von dem ihr nichts wisst mit 1 (unabhängig von der von mir gewählten Vorbaulänge). So, und nun?

Da ich leider diese Frage nicht in der Umfrage beantworten kann: Die Kettenstrebenlänge sollte variabel sein! (nicht mitwachsend!)


----------



## Kharne (24. Juni 2014)

Mitwachsende Kettenstreben: In der Theorie ganz nett, in der Praxis ergeben sich so bei nem Xl Rahmen für Leute um die 1,90 oder Vorliebe für lange Rahmen Kettenstreben die nem reinrassigem DH Racebike oder Marathonbike alle Ehre machen, bei 2XL ist es mit der Wendigkeit dann endgültig vorbei. Und wie lang sind die Streben dann bei XS?


----------



## seppo3000 (24. Juni 2014)

Ich finde die Umfrage und die Diskussion sehr gut und zu einer Zeit, in der alle Rahmen in die Länge gehen sehr passend! Mit wenigen Fragen ein so komplexes Thema zu erfassen, ist allerdings mehr als schwierig.
Bei mir steht demnächst auch ein neuer Rahmen an, und was Geometrien angeht bin ich schon ein wenig verwirrt. Ich gehöre mit meinen 191cm zu den etwas größeren Jungs, fahre einen Rahmen der mir eigentlich zu kurz ist, vor allem im Stehen, und ein langes Sitzrohr mit relativ flachem Winkel hat. Wenn meine Variostütze ausgefahren ist, sitze ich über der Hinterradnabe! Den Tritt von hinten in die Pedale ist auch dementsprechend vorprogrammiert. Ist übrigens Rahmengröße L, und würde jemandem der 10cm kleiner ist als ich super passen!

Aber wonach schaue ich beim nächsten Rad? Mich freuts Irre, dass viele Hersteller mittlerweile einen langen Reach bieten, dachte ich. Denn da sind ja noch die Biketester, die unfassbar viele Räder probe fahren können, eine Sache zu der den meisten Lesern die Zeit und das Geld fehlt, und die freuen sich mit ihren 180cm, dass es endlich Räder mit nem Reach von 460mm gibt. Sie wollen ja schnell fahren! Ich lese super gerne Tests, Vorstellungen und auch die Meinungen verschiedener Fahrer, aber da bin ich dann schon wieder sprachlos. Was brauche ich denn jetzt?

Mitwachsende Kettenstreben, oder die Möglichkeit durch verschiedene Dropouts die Länge zu variieren finde ich sehr gut! Denke, jemand, der etwas größer ist braucht bei längerem Hinterbau weniger Nachdruck das Teil um die Kurve zu bekommen, als jemand kleineres. Dazu bringt es einen zentraler aufs Bike. Außerdem wird das oben beschriebene Problem über dem HR zu sitzen ein wenig nach hinten verfrachtet. Bestimmt nicht die ideale Lösung, aber ab einer Gewissen Größe wird es immer unangenehm mit zunehmender Sattelüberhöhung.
Nächstes Thema Steuerrohr: schwierig ein Mittelding zu finden. Ein zu langes Steuerrohr ist für mich ein Ausschlusskriterium! Es schränkt die Gabelwahl massiv ein und man kann weniger mit der Lenkerhöhe spielen. Ich kaufe mir bestimmt keinen Rahmen mit 150mm Steuerrohr, da sind ja manche Neugabeln zu kurz.
Ich bin sehr gespannt, in welche Richtung sich das hier entwickelt!


----------



## Baggi4 (24. Juni 2014)

na wer bei xs 27,5 fährt hat nen koppschuss. Aber die Bikeindustrie will halt Geld verdienen. Mitlerweile hat man drei gängige LRS Größen. Warum muss man leuten mit 163cm, nur weil 26 angeblich scheintot ist, und 27,5 noch nicht von jedem Hersteller bei allen Modellen angeboten wird, zu nenm 29er raten. 
Meine ganz pesönliche Meinung. bis ca. 175cm 26 Zoll ab ca.176cm 27.5 Zoll und ab ca. 185cm 29 Zoll. Dabei kann man ja noch den Federweg entsprechend angleichen. Kurbellänge könnte auch angepasst werden oder auch Vorbaulänge oder Sattelstützenlänge (absenkbare Sattelstütze). Alles kein Thema mehr.

Dann dürfte auch die Problematik mit der mit der Haltung auf dem Rad wegfallen.
Aber ich denke das die Bikehersteller dort keine Lust haben. Ist aber auch ne Kostenfrage. LRS, Kurbel,Sattelstütze,Vorbau und Lenker sind mehr oder minder Zulieferteile. Beim Rahmen hieße das, dass fast kein Teil in einen Rahmen der anderen Größe mitübernommen werden kann, um Kosten zu Sparen.


----------



## Harrinfinity (24. Juni 2014)

Ist die Umfrage jetzt nur an Besitzer/Fahrer eines ICB 1 gerichtet oder generell?


----------



## Baggi4 (24. Juni 2014)

ich denke Die ist generell. Wobei dort das Problem der Einstzzweck des bikes ist, der nicht berücksichtigt wird. Nen CC hat ne andere Geo wie nen freerider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (24. Juni 2014)

fullspeedahead schrieb:


> kurze Anregung zum Thema Körpergröße:
> 
> Körpergröße in Deutschland mit 18 Jahren, Männer (in Klammer: Frauen) ausgewachsen wäre vielleicht noch +1cm aber auch nicht mehr:
> 3% kleiner als 166,11 (153,76)
> ...



Evtl. Sind die werte der radsporttreibenden leute aber ein wenig anders...
und die Zielgruppe von 650b geht imho eben auch erst bei 1,75 los.

mitwachsende kettenstreben und laufradgrößen gibts z.b. bei liteville.
ich will aber keine längeren KS nur weil ich größer bin! Der Schwerpunkt wandert bei grösseren menschen doch auch mit nach vorn, oder fahrt ihr alle so aufrecht das der bei euch überm sattel ist.

Mir reicht bei grösseren rahmen mehr reach und tick mehr stack. Man sollte auch den lenkwinkel nen bissle an den längeren radstand anpassen, aber das reicht mir dann auch. Ich brauche mit meinen langen haxen kein steileres sattelrohr.


----------



## PamA2013 (24. Juni 2014)

Ich denke dass eine mitwachsende Kettenstrebe die Agilität nicht maßgeblich negativ beeinflusst. Im gegenteil, wenn man zentraler übrem bike steht verbessert dass das Handling eher noch.
Flipchip am Heck finde ich allerdings auch ok.
Mir ist auch noch nicht so richtig klar, wie ein Downhill Race bike als nicht agil bezeichnet werden kann. Finde ich jetzt Argumentativ nicht ganz überzeugend.


----------



## veraono (24. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Schulnote soll die Frage beantworten: Findest Du für Dich Rahmen mit der passenden Geometrie?


Die Fragen machen halt (wie ja schon im Eingangspost auch erwähnt wird)  in dieser Form ohne weitere Info´s eigentlich nur für die ganz großen und ganz kleinen Sinn aber ich denke darum gehts bei der Umfrage ja auch letztenendes.



fullspeedahead schrieb:


> kurze Anregung zum Thema Körpergröße:
> 
> Körpergröße in Deutschland mit 18 Jahren, Männer (in Klammer: Frauen) ausgewachsen wäre vielleicht noch +1cm aber auch nicht mehr:
> 3% kleiner als 166,11 (153,76)
> ...



Da ist was Wahres dran, es könnte passieren, dass am Ende die Großen in der Umfrage z.B. deutlich sehr unzufrieden mit Ihrer Rahmengröße sind,  die kleinen aber gar nicht so unzufrieden scheinen (weil die "echten" Kleinen für die es evtl. keine passenden Größen gibt) in der Gruppe der nicht ganz so großen = unter 172cm ;-), wo es noch mehr passende Rahmegrößen gibt, untergehen.


----------



## nuts (25. Juni 2014)

Ich habe, im Unterschied zur ersten Umfrage, die Kategorie <163 rausgenommen, weil das < 1% waren, und stattdessen die > 199 cm reingenommen, weil die bei der ersten noch etwas unscharf als > 189 cm kategorisiert waren. Die 5 jetzt angegebenen Größenbereiche entsprechen der Einteilung, die Alutech bisher verwendet - auch das können wir gern nochmal auf den Prüfstand stellen.

Eine Idee war ja auch, nur 3 höhen in jeweils 2 Längen anzubieten - was haltet ihr davon? Seinen Rahmen würde man dann in zwei Schritten aussuchen, erst die Höhe, dann die Länge. Bräuchte man noch eine sinnvolle Benennung, damit es nicht zu Verwirrung kommt.


----------



## SatanClaus (25. Juni 2014)

Ich finde die Idee super, für eine Höhe zwischen 2 längen wählen zu können.
Mein ICB in L finde ich von der Länge super, ist mir aber zu hoch bei 1,82 mit 83er Schrittlänge.
Es zählt ja nicht nur die Körpergröße sondern auch die Proportionen....


----------



## LIDDL (25. Juni 2014)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Bei mir 1,62 die meist zu hohe Überstandshöhe und das der Lenker zu weit oben ist.


meiner Freundin geht es genau so! Ein Trailbike oder Enduro mit genügend "Beinfreiheit" für eine Person mit 160cm zu finden is hier garnicht so einfach und hat man mal eins gefunden heissts "nur Dämpfer ohne Piggy"  



fullspeedahead schrieb:


> kurze Anregung zum Thema Körpergröße:
> 
> Körpergröße in Deutschland mit 18 Jahren, Männer (in Klammer: Frauen) ausgewachsen wäre vielleicht noch +1cm aber auch nicht mehr:
> 3% kleiner als 166,11 (153,76)
> ...


an das Thema traut sich aber anscheinend kaum ein Hersteller ran. werden denn so wenige kleine Bikes verkauft? 
 die Kids der bikenden Eltern werden ja auch dirket mit 175cm auf die Welt geworfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (25. Juni 2014)

Ayyy... hab übersehen, dass es n 27,5er wird :/
Warum nur... *heul*
Vergesst die XS- Fraktion... ^^
War n Jahr nicht mehr aktiv... dachte, dieser Marketing- Virus wär abgeebbt.



LIDDL schrieb:


> an das Thema traut sich aber anscheinend kaum ein Hersteller ran. werden denn so wenige kleine Bikes verkauft?
> die Kids der bikenden Eltern werden ja auch dirket mit 175cm auf die Welt geworfen



WORD! Wobei ich meinem Kind ganz sicher kein Rhönrad kaufen werde!
Ich sach dem: Kind... bekommst was anständiges. 26" ftw


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Juni 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Ayyy... hab übersehen, dass es n 27,5er wird :/
> Warum nur... *heul*
> Vergesst die XS- Fraktion... ^^
> War n Jahr nicht mehr aktiv... dachte, dieser Marketing- Virus wär abgeebbt.
> ...


Dann solltest du dich mit der Zeugung aber ran halten, oder schonmal was in 26" auf Halde legen 
Bin Samstag übrigens in WiBe.


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Juni 2014)

Mich stört hauptsächlich dass die Rahmen in meiner Größe bei vielen Herstellern zu kurz ausfallen. Normalerweise nehme ich deshalb einfach eine Rahmennummer größer, aber durch den 650B Trend sind weitestgehend alle Sattelrohre mit einem Knick versehen, was die Verwendung einer normalen Sattelstütze verhindert. Man wird quasi gezwungen einen Variostütze zu fahren, wodurch man mindestens 33 mm an minimaler Sattelhöhe verliert. Dazu noch die Rahmennummer größer und schon lässt sich der Sattel nicht mehr ausreichend versenken.

Schön wäre es wenn die Sitzrohr um mindestens 33 mm kürzer werden, sofern das Sitzrohr auch hier einen Knick bekommt. So müsste man nicht mit einer Eierfeile bergab fahren... wenn man die Sattelrohre noch kürzer macht, dann könnten auch kleinere Biker z.b. eine 200er Moveloc verwenden und so hätte jeder per Knopfdruck massig Beinfreiheit zur Abfahrt.
Specialized macht das schon ganz gut. 430er Reach mit 430er Sitzrohr... für mich einfach top.


----------



## Scili (25. Juni 2014)

LIDDL schrieb:


> meiner Freundin geht es genau so! Ein Trailbike oder Enduro mit genügend "Beinfreiheit" für eine Person mit 160cm zu finden is hier garnicht so einfach und hat man mal eins gefunden heissts "nur Dämpfer ohne Piggy"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dich mit der Zeugung aber ran halten, oder schonmal was in 26" auf Halde legen
> Bin Samstag übrigens in WiBe.


Lt.!  Sei gegrüsst 
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass kleine aber feine Bikeschmieden 26" weiterhin anbieten werden.
Und wenn ich 50% Aufpreis für Reifen in dieser Grösse zahlen muss...

WiBe kommt bei mir frühestens in 1 Monat in Frage :/ Hab gerade mal 3 Mini- Touren hinter mir und noch nicht ausreichend standfeste Beine  Freue mich trotz allem auf ein Wiedersehen in dieser Saison ^^


----------



## Stefan.Stark (25. Juni 2014)

LIDDL schrieb:


> meiner Freundin geht es genau so! Ein Trailbike oder Enduro mit genügend "Beinfreiheit" für eine Person mit 160cm zu finden is hier garnicht so einfach und hat man mal eins gefunden heissts "nur Dämpfer ohne Piggy"
> 
> 
> an das Thema traut sich aber anscheinend kaum ein Hersteller ran. werden denn so wenige kleine Bikes verkauft?
> die Kids der bikenden Eltern werden ja auch dirket mit 175cm auf die Welt geworfen




Da sprichst Du eine komplizierte Problematik an... der erste Punkt kollidiert mit der Physik. Bauraum lässt sich nicht aus dem Hut zaubern und sehr kleine Rahmen verursachen hier extreme Probleme. Auch die immer gleich bleibende Gabeleinbaulänge ist ein großes Problem für die Ergonomie bei XS-Rahmen (Lenkerüberhöhung). Allerdings sind kleine Menschen in der Regel recht leicht, also sehe ich wenig Bedarf für einen Piggybag-Dämpfer... oder hat Deine Freundin schon mal einen normalen Dämpfer heiß gefahren? Wobei man eigentlich auch die Übersetzungsverhältnisse oder wenigstens die Dämpfertunes für besonders kleine/leichte Fahrer anpassen müsste... es ist kaum möglich einen Serientune für Leute um 75kg auf ein Fahrergewicht von 50kg einzustellen. Da hilft nur den Dämpfer tunen lassen oder mehr Chips futtern 

Der zweite Punkt hängt an der Bereitschaft der Eltern ähnlich viel Geld für ein gutes Kids-MTB auf den Tisch zu legen, wie für ein normales MTB. Bis auf ein paar Bike-Mamis & -Papis gibt es da nicht viele, die das notwendige Verständnis für Qualität und Kosten aufbringen. Bei vergleichbarer Qualität der Komponenten müsste ein Kids-MTB sogar teurer sein als ein großes... ganz einfach weil die spezifischen Teile in geringeren Stückzahlen gefertigt werden. Deswegen wird halt viel Schrott oder Semi-Schrott verkauft... zum Glück gibts aber noch ein paar Alternativen, da kannste mal mit dem Basti sprechen 

@basti: Ich bitte um Provision für die nette Schleichwerbung 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## SebT-Rex (25. Juni 2014)

die von @fullspeedahead genannte Größenverteilung findet sich auch in der Verteilung der Rahmengrößen wieder, anteilig machen M und L Rahmen 70-80% der Produktion aus. Aus Herstellersicht sind die kleinen Größen (XS,S) deutlich relevanter als die Übergrößen XL,XXL. Das liegt zum einen daran, dass viele Frauen auf XS,S entfallen, aber auch Jugendliche im Wachstum an dieser Größe "vorbeiwachsen". 
Ich persönlich wäre ein großer Freund von nur drei Rahmenhöhen, aber sechs Längen. Erstens wäre man beim Aufbau etwas flexibler (lang/vortriebsorientiert vs. kurz/verspielt). Außerdem hat sich mit Hinblick auf die Komponentenauswahl recht viel getan (z.B. Moveloc 200mm Stütze), was es leichter macht, kleinere Rahmenhöhen zu fahren und auszugleichen. Ich persönlich empfinde das Ausgleichen der Oberrohrlänge mit Hilfe verschiedener Vorbaulängen als recht nervig, da sich auch die Balance im Rad verschiebt...


----------



## SebT-Rex (25. Juni 2014)

Danke @Stefan.Stark : Belohnung gibt es in Form von Bier ;-)

Zum Thema XS Bikes: Wie Stefan schon sagt, bei vielen Konstruktionen passt ein Piggy halt einfach nicht mehr in das Rahmendreieck und dist somit technisch nciht möglich. Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber auch so, dass ein kleinerer (und meist leichterer) Mensch deutlich weniger Temperatur in den Dämpfer bringt. Sicherlich gibt es Ausnahmen, aber für die gibt es auch einen DBinline (der extrem gut funktioniert). Gutes Beispiel ist unsere Teamfahrerin Anna Brandtner: Sauschnell, aber aufgrund des geringen Gewichts kommt sie ohne Probleme mit einem einfachen McLoad aus...


----------



## Deleted273363 (25. Juni 2014)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige große Fahrer (1,9m) der mit den modernen steilen Sitzwinkeln nicht zurecht kommt?
Ich brauch dann immer eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz, andernfalls sitze ich zu "gedrungen" auf dem Bike, und meine Knie sind viel zu weit vorne.
Das führt bei mir zu Knieproblemen und auserdem kommt zu viel last auf die Unterarme.


----------



## duc-mo (25. Juni 2014)

goofunk schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige große Fahrer (1,9m) der mit den modernen steilen Sitzwinkeln nicht zurecht kommt?
> Ich brauch dann immer eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz, andernfalls sitze ich zu "gedrungen" auf dem Bike, und meine Knie sind viel zu weit vorne.



Du hast doch eine gangbare Lösung für das "Problem", insofern ist es doch eigentlich gar kein Problem...
Mir geht's genau anders rum... Bei meinen 74° SW, mit ganz nach vorn geschobenem Sattel auf der 0mm Versatz Stütze fühlt es sich genau richtig an. Wird der SW flacher, dann hab ich meist das Gefühl "von hinten" in die Pedale zu treten...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Juni 2014)

Mir fällt in der letzten Zeit, wenn ich in diverse Galerien reinschaue, auf, dass regelmäßig winzige Rahmen gekauft werden, die dann mit turmhohen Sattelstützen, Spacerturm und Riserlenker angepasst werden.
Wenn dann gefragt wird, ob es den Rahmen nicht auch in passender Größe gegeben hätte, heißt es meist, dann wäre er zu lang, und der jeweilige Fahrer möge es gerne verspielt. Das spricht für mich dafür, dass vielen aktuelle Rahmen offenbar oftmals zu lang sind.

Persönlich ist mir mein 26" Ghost mit 605er Oberrohrlänge bei 1,90 m und einigermaßen ausgewogenen Proportionen eher zu kurz. Würde ganz gerne einen kürzeren Vorbau verbauen, aber dann sitze ich noch kürzer, das passt dann gar nicht mehr.
Aber die Geometrie von meinem AMR ist ja schon nahezu antik... das neue Riot ist ja z. B. deutlich länger.

Insofern finde ich die Idee, die Größen jeweils mit zwei unterschiedllichen Oberrohrlängen anzubieten, echt interessant. Wenn sich das nicht zu sehr auf die Kosten niederschlägt, wäre das eine feine Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Juni 2014)

Ich bin 1,90, und finde ein 50er Sitzrohr als absolutes Maximum, ich versenke meine Reverb öfters nochmal zusätzlich weil mir 150mm Höhenverstellung nicht immer reichen. Meine Stütze steht knappe 30cm raus (420er Reverb, ca. 2cm bis max Markierung). Ist der Stylepolizei meistens ein Dorn im Auge, aber mir egal. Technisch kein Problem, daher mir egal.
Ich hätte zwar gerne 20mm mehr Steuerrohr aber mit 25mm Spacer und viel Rise komm ich auch gut klar. Trotzdem ist mir der Rahmen nicht zu klein, von der Länge ist er super. Wer mit einer maximal tiefen Front fahren will kann das so aber auch tun, ohne dass ich irgendwelche Nachteile habe.
Vom genöhle der Stylepolizei abgesehen.


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Juni 2014)

@Geisterfahrer 
Dein Rahmen ist dir auch viel zu kurz... mein Rahmen hat die gleiche Oberrohrlänge und ich bin 12cm kleiner..


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2014)

Mein Beitrag zur Rahmengrößendiskussion aus dem Blick einer mäßig kleinen Person die Rahmengröße S fährt (170cm Körpergröße, 82cm Schrittlänge).

Meine ideale Rahmengeometrie wäre ca. 580mm horizontales Oberrohr um einen 35mm Vorbau fahren zu können, und 370mm Sitzrohr. So etwas gibt es nicht!
Ich fahre gerne technisch etwas anspruchsvollere Trails und will dafür den Sattel so weit es möglich ist aus dem Weg haben. Das 400mm Sitzrohr an meinem aktuellen Bike ist ok, allerdings gehe ich hier den Kompromiss ein eine konventionelle/starre Sattelstütze zu verwenden. Variostützen bauen konstruktionsbedingt meistens 4 oder mehr cm höher als starre Sattelstützen. Diesen Bereich würde ich verlieren. Da eigentlich fast jedes moderne Bike mittlerweile eine Variostütze verbaut hat, frage ich mich ernsthaft, warum die Rahmenhersteller nicht endlich mal kürzere Sitzrohre verbauen 
Ein weiteres entscheidendes Kriterium in diesem Hinblick ist für mich ein gerades und durchgehendes Sitzrohr. Dies würde z.B. den Einsatz einer Moveloc ermöglichen, oder beim AlpenX eben auch den Einsatz einer starren Stütze. 

Die allermeisten Rahmen mit meiner Wunsch-Sitzrohrlänge wären mir hinsichtlich des Oberrohrs deutlich zu kurz (hier müsste ich einen viel zu langen Vorbau montieren oder würde sitzen wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein), die allermeisten Rahmen mit meiner Wunsch-Oberrohrlänge sind mir wiederum hinsichtlich des Sitzrohres deutlich zu lang. 

Noch ein weiterer Punkt bei der Geometrie: bitte bei den kleinen Rahmen kein Steuerrohr über 100mm!

Evtl off topic, aber ich wäre dafür, die Laufradgröße an die Rahmengröße anzupassen. Bei den kleinen Größen lieber 26''. 
Ich bin mit meiner Größe eigentlich noch recht gut bedient. Es gibt aber genug Leute (vor allem Frauen), die deutlich kleiner sind als ich. Die haben noch viel mehr Probleme, einen passenden Rahmen zu finden. 
Ist eigentlich auch ein "ganz kleines" Modell geplant, also in der Richtung XS bzw. 14''? Das wäre sicher für so einige Leute eine tolle Sache!


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Juni 2014)

Scylla, im AM-Segment gibt es die Geo die du suchst:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/knolly-warden-review.html

Wir haben scheinbar eine recht ähnliche Auffassung einer guten Geo...


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Scylla, im AM-Segment gibt es die Geo die du suchst:
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/knolly-warden-review.html
> 
> Wir haben scheinbar eine recht ähnliche Auffassung einer guten Geo...



Treffer... versenkt 
Das Knolly kannte ich noch gar nicht, danke für den Link!
Vielleicht noch den Lenkwinkel einen Ticken flacher und das Tretlager einen Ticken höher, aber ansich schon super. Wenn ich gerade was Neues bräuchte wäre das ganz vorne dabei.


----------



## Kharne (25. Juni 2014)

Puh, das Warden wäre emir schon wieder nen Ticken zu lang  Aber an sich ne super Geo  M halt eher 415-420mm Reach.


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Juni 2014)

Das Knolly ist bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Liste.. mit einem Winkelsteuersatz und ner 160er Van wäre ich vermutlich lange glücklich.. die Anlenkung am Hinterbau ist halt Geschmackssache, wenn dafür alles andere passt ist mir das aber egal.


----------



## RedSKull (25. Juni 2014)

fullspeedahead schrieb:


> wenn ich mir dann die Werte der Umfrage anschaue, merkt man dass oftmals eine verzerrte Wahrnehmung hinsichtlich der durchschnittlichen Körpergröße herrscht, hatte diese selbst auch bis ich mal die Zahlen gesehen hab.
> Keine 4% der Männer und praktisch 0% der Frauen sind >190cm, trotzdem haben die ein eigenes Kasterl. Und nicht nur das, es gibt sogar eine eigene Kategorie für 2m Hühnen! Hingegen sind 15% der Männer und ca. 85% der Frauen <172cm. Trotzdem gibt es da keine weitere Unterteilung. Zwischen 172 u 182cm sind nochmal 55% der Männer und bereits fast alle Frauen. Zusammengerechnet sind also 70% der Männer und 99,x% der Frauen in den unteren 2 Kategorien vertreten, während nur 30% der Männer und praktisch keine Frauen in eine der restl. 3 Kategorien fallen.
> 
> Wie oft liest man bei Tests "Kritik: keine passende Größe für Leute über 1,90" (also ca. 2% der Bevölkerung) aber fast nie liest man "Kritik: keine passende Größe für Leute unter 165cm (ebenso viele Männer und fast 50% der Frauen)...
> ...



Komischerweise hat man aber kein Problem mit 1,60 noch ein passendes Bike zu finden, ab 1,85 wird es aber schwierig.
Die Hersteller bauen also tendenziell zu kleine Räder.

Meine Erfahrung als 1,85 Mann mit 1,62 Freundin.

Die fährt übrigens ein Speci Demo in S (da gibt es auch noch XS) und ein Kona Minxy (Stinky Six) auch in S, letzteres mit relativ langem Vorbau und einem Kilometer Sattelstützenauszug bei Endurotouren.


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2014)

RedSKull schrieb:


> letzteres mit relativ langem Vorbau und einem Kilometer Sattelstützenauszug bei Endurotouren.



Langer Vorbau geht imho halt garnicht. Das fühlt sich bergab für mich mittlerweile dermaßen dämlich an, dass ich mich nur noch wundern kann, wie ich früher mit >70mm Vorbauten rumgurken konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LIDDL (25. Juni 2014)

Danke @Stefan.Stark ! die Problematik Geo vs Freiraum für Piggy ist mir durchaus bewusst. Aber eins verstehe ich nicht: warum sollte ein Dämpfer für leichte Personen nicht heiß laufen? richtig eingestellt (Shims, Luftdruck, Ölviskosität) nutzt die leichte Person doch ebenso viel FW wie eine schwere. sonst würde der FW ja verschekt werden. und die Hitze im Dämpfer entsteht ja durch das ein- u ausfedern (Reibung), oder sehe ich das falsch? 

von der Preisgestaltung hast du sicherlich recht. macht sich denn der Zuwachs an weiblichen Fahrern im Bezug auf den Absatz von kleinen Rahmen bemerkbar? man sieht ja zum Glück immer mehr Damen auf Trail-FR MTB´s durch den Wald heizen 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Da hilft nur...mehr Chips futtern


zum Glück list Sie hier nicht mit


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (25. Juni 2014)

Die Knolly-Geo ist Klasse!
Das Sattelrohr geht selbst für mich mit 1,98m und 102cm Schrittlänge gerade noch 
(nur mit 42cm Reverb) und das Oberrohr ist sogar 8mm länger als an meinem CD Prophet.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Juni 2014)

@scylla: Das liegt an "steil". Bei unserer Stolperei willst du da den Lenker direkt und nicht über den Monsterhebel.

Für mich gibt's bei der Länge noch eines zu beachten.

Welcher normale Fahrer hat die Fahrtechnik so gut drauf bei einem langen Rahmen mit kurzem Vorbau so satt vorne drauf zu stehen, das der Bock noch gut grippt?
Also nicht zu lang.

Ich (1,80m, 87cm Beine) sitze auf einem M-Fanes mit 50er Vorbau und finde ein L schon wie ein Panzer.

Verschiedene Längen mit verschiedenen Höhen kombinierbar machen scheint sinnig, wobei der Kunde eh schon überfordert ist.

Und das Knolly ist ein Fanes mit 1-2cm kleinerem Sitzrohr?  <Spaß>


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Juni 2014)

LIDDL schrieb:


> Danke @Stefan.Stark ! die Problematik Geo vs Freiraum für Piggy ist mir durchaus bewusst. Aber eins verstehe ich nicht: warum sollte ein Dämpfer für leichte Personen nicht heiß laufen? richtig eingestellt (Shims, Luftdruck, Ölviskosität) nutzt die leichte Person doch ebenso viel FW wie eine schwere. sonst würde der FW ja verschekt werden. und die Hitze im Dämpfer entsteht ja durch das ein- u ausfedern (Reibung), oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> von der Preisgestaltung hast du sicherlich recht. macht sich denn der Zuwachs an weiblichen Fahrern im Bezug auf den Absatz von kleinen Rahmen bemerkbar? man sieht ja zum Glück immer mehr Damen auf Trail-FR MTB´s durch den Wald heizen
> 
> ...


Je leichter der fahrer desto weicher kann die Feder sein. Es wird also weniger Kraft aufgewendet um den Dämpfer zu komprimieren, somit muss die Druckstufe auch weniger Gegenkraft/Reibung aufbringen um die Komprimierung zu kontrollieren. Wenn ich somit schon weniger Kraft bzw. über den Weg Arbeit, in den Dämpfer eingebracht habe muss ich beim Ausfedern in der Zugstufe auch wieder weniger Energie in Wärme umsetzen. Deshalb heizt sich der Dämpfer nicht so stark auf wie bei einem 110kg-Mann.


----------



## nuts (25. Juni 2014)

Das Warden ist schon geil, der flache reale Sitzwinkel würde mich allerdings stören. Ziel wäre für mich, einen gemäßigt steilen (73°+), aber so gut wie nicht versetzten Sitzwinkel zu haben.


----------



## xTr3Me (25. Juni 2014)

Der real flache Sitzwinkel hat den Vorteil, dass der Sattel wenn er versenkt ist weiter vorne steht und damit weniger im Weg ist. Das Resultat in der ausgefahrenen Position beim Pedalieren ist das gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2014)

Noch ein Nachtrag zur Sitzrohrlänge, der mir gerade einfällt:
Statistisch gesehen (siehe die Tabelle eine Seite weiter vorne) wären die kleinen Rahmengrößen eher für das weibliche Publikum interessant. Wenn man sich mal die ganzen Damenräder anschaut, machen die oft das, was ich oben kritisiere: ein im Verhältnis zum Oberrohr viel zu langes Sitzrohr. Als Begründung liest man ímmer wieder, dass Frauen längere Beine hätten, und gerne aufrechter sitzen würden. Käse! Statistisch gesehen gibt's da keinen Unterschied, ich meine sogar im Gegenteil mal eine Statistik gesehen zu haben, laut der Frauen im Verhältnis Körpergröße zu Beinlänge eher im Schnitt minimal kürzere Beine haben als Männer. Also ja nicht drauf reinfallen 

zum Sitzwinkel des Warden:
ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der reale Sitzwinkel dem Hinterreifen mehr Luft verschaffen soll beim Einfedern. Man müsste sich mal die Raderhebungskurve genauer anschauen. Bei einem geraden Sitzrohr, das genau im Tretlager beginnt, könnte das evtl ein Kollisionsproblem ergeben. Wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen einem Knick im Sitzrohr oder einem flachen realen Sitzwinkel, würde ich immer letzteres wählen, auch wenn's noch so hässlich aussieht. Siehe meine Argumente oben zu Moveloc und Versenkbarkeit einer starren Sattelstütze.
Man muss dabei halt aufpassen, dass bei großen Rahmen und großen Sattelstützenauszügen der Fahrer nicht zu weit über dem Hinterrad landet.


----------



## Scili (25. Juni 2014)

Ohne mich genauer mit Geos auszukennen fällt mir grad auf, dass Propain beim TYEE FLOW für Mädels viel von dem umgesetzt hat, was wir beim ICB 1.0 durchgeboxt haben 
RAW als Option, Decals nach Wunsch, etc etc...
http://www.propain-bikes.com/de/shop/TYEE FLO -38/TYEE FLO Rahmenset-98.html

Mädels 1.55 - 1.65 sollen auf Xsmall zurückgreifen... das passt.
http://www.propain-bikes.com/de/rahmengroesse.html

Kanns nicht schon Freitag sein? Nächstes Thema pls! ^^


----------



## LIDDL (25. Juni 2014)

@Scili : auch Alutech bietet das Fanes in XS (< 163cm) an, danach wird es dann schon dünn ...


----------



## Scili (25. Juni 2014)

LIDDL schrieb:


> @Scili : auch Alutech bietet das Fanes in XS (< 163cm) an, danach wird es dann schon dünn ...


Rischtisch 

Abgesehen von läppischen 450 EUR Aufpreis (bei der Zielgruppe nicht unerheblich).

Und gerade wenn die Luft dünn ist/wird, darf ein XS beim ICB 2.0 nicht fehlen.

Wie das allerdings ohne 26" Option gehen soll ist mir schleierhaft.

Diese Zielgruppe muss auch nicht zwingend "die besten verfügbaren Teile" haben.
Klar gibt's auch Menschen unter 1.65 die abgehen wie Schmidts Kätzchen, aber das Systemgewicht fahrfertig von so nem Drops erfordert dann auch nicht die teure Leicht&Stabil- Konfiguration.

Bitte 26" als Option im Hinterkopf behalten!
Tretlager höher als der fragwürdige Trend vorgibt, damit man es zur Not selber anpassen kann auf 26".


----------



## Cooper6278 (25. Juni 2014)

Nachdem mir heuer im Winter mein Rad gestohlen wurde und ich danach viele Räder probiert habe, kann ich nur sagen bei den Rädern ist es wie bei Hemden, Jeans, Anzügen oder T-Shirts welche Größe angegeben ist, hat nichts damit zu tun, ob einem das Rad nachher passen wird. Ich fahre als 1,78 Fahrer wieder ein SJ FSR diesmal 29". Das M wäre mir zu kurz gewesen. Beim L des Cube AMS hätte ich keine Freude gehabt (hohes Oberrohr). Das MD war mir beim 2013 Modell zu kurz. Bei Trek war es beim Fuel EX ähnlich. Auch wenn es vielleicht eine super detaillierte Liste wäre, aber es wäre schon sehr interessant, was jeder für ein Bike fährt, damit man einen Bezugspunkt zu den Angaben hat. Ebenso wären die üblichen Maße wie Schrittlänge interessant, um zu sehen wie weit der jeweilige Biker von der "Norm" für seine Körpergröße abweicht.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (25. Juni 2014)

404mm Reach ist schon lang für die kleinste Größe finde ich, in etwa den gleichen Reach habe ich bei 1,69m an meinem 16" Rad und das geht gerade so mit 40mm Vorbau. Wer noch ein paar cm kürzer ist oder nicht allzu lange Arme hat, für den wird sich ein Rad mit 404mm Reach immer etwas unhandlich und gestreckt fühlen. Da ist dann nur eine Crosscountrysitzposition möglich.

Also eine sehr oft nicht vorhandene XS Größe wär schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2014)

Levent schrieb:


> Also eine sehr oft nicht vorhandene XS Größe wär schon nicht verkehrt.



genau das!


----------



## Totoxl (25. Juni 2014)

Ich gebe zu nicht alles gelesen zu haben. Aber ich finde einen kleinen Biker mit einem großen zu vergleichen Blödsinn. Sorry.
Ein kleiner Biker wird es in engen Anliegern zB. immer leichter haben als ein großer. Die Proportionen wirken sich einfach zu unterschiedlich aus.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es "egal" ob einen Kettenstrebe 10mm länger oder kürzer ist (für Große). So wendig wie ein kleiner Biker mit kleinem Rad wird der Große nie. Leider bekomme ich meine Gedanken nicht richtig getippt, aber ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.

Dennoch finde ich es sehr sehr wichtig auf die Wünsche der einzelnen Körpergrößen einzugehen.
Xs für Xs, Xl für Xl und natürlich alle dazwischen. Ich selber finde den den "alten2 Ansatz von Liteville gar nicht verkehrt.
Xs mit 26", M/L mit 27,5" und Xl mit 29" Rädern zu bauen. Und ja ich weiß das auch für kleine 27,5" Sinn macht,
genau so für die Großen.

Zu meiner Person: Ich bin 1,97cm mit langen Beinen und fahre momentan eine Remedy 27,5".
Für mich, von den Proportionen her, eines der besten Bikes seit langem


----------



## fullspeedahead (26. Juni 2014)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Komischerweise hat man aber kein Problem mit 1,60 noch ein passendes Bike zu finden, ab 1,85 wird es aber schwierig.
> Die Hersteller bauen also tendenziell zu kleine Räder.
> 
> Meine Erfahrung als 1,85 Mann mit 1,62 Freundin.


also da ich selbst 1,86 bin, kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Bei den allermeisten Modellen stellt sich mir nicht einmal die Frage, ob ich die größte Rahmengröße nehme. Bis vor 1 oder 2 Jahren bestand aber in meinen Augen das Problem, dass entweder das Oberrohr, also der Reach zu kurz war oder aber das Sitzrohr zu lang bzw. die Überstandshöhe unnötig hoch (wobei das nun seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr so ist). 
Ironischerweise hat sich das aber bei manch neuem Modell fast umgedreht. zB beim neuen Canyon Strive oder beim Mondraker Foxy wäre mir das Sitzrohr schon (fast) zu kurz wenn ich nicht mehr als 460mm Reach will. 

Kurzes Steuerrohr mit innenliegenden Lagerschalen sind für kleine Leute sicher wichtig, um Druck am Vorderrad und Spaß am Bike zu haben. Aber das muss man heutzutage eh niemandem mehr sagen.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Juni 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> ... Und ja ich weiß das auch für kleine 27,5" Sinn macht,
> genau so für die Großen...



Nein. Es gibt weder für Große noch Kleine einen Grund, 27,5" statt 26" zu fahren, da es keine erfahrbaren Unterschiede gibt. Und 29" funktioniert schon ab Größe S (s. Speci Enduro und BMC Trailfox), erst recht bei kleineren Federwegen.

Aber die Diskussion um die Laufradgröße war doch schon abgeschlossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (26. Juni 2014)

Was mir immer wieder auffällt, wenn ich für den Bekanntenkreis Bikes schaue:

<170cm:
Durch den vielen Federweg den alle wollen, haben die Leute (je kleiner sie werden) sehr häufig eine seltsame Position am Bike. Fast aufrecht stehend, selbst wenn sie bergab attackieren, weil die Front durch die langen Gabeln so hoch wird. Die Überstandshöhe ist auch meistens kritisch und die Dinger sind durch die Bank zu schwer. Für ein 165cm Mädl bräuchte es mE auch einen anderen Rohrsatz und eine langhubige (160mm.....) Gabel macht meiner Meinung nach nur bedingt Sinn.

170-185cm
Eigentlich alles Tip top, bis auf dass das Sattelrohr oft zu lang ist. Ich denke für diese Größen werden die Bieks entwickelt. So wie fullspeedahead sagt. Will man ein etwas längeres Rad, wird's aber schnell einmal recht hoch. Das ändert sich aber, wie er ebenfalls schreibt, langsam... Mit Teleskopstützen sind die Sitzrohre mE aber auch eher noch lang, wenn man den sattel bergab gerne tiefer fährt. 44cm für ein Bike mit einem Reach von 440-450mm wäre mE fein. Meistens bewegen sich solche Bikes aber im Bereich von 46-50cm. Mit Variostütze wird'S dann hoch.

>185cm
kenn ich nur einen, und der findet mit über 190cm mein Rune in L gut (bin 180cm groß). Der hat keine extra langen Sprudler, also die seltsamen Probleme dass ein 50er Sitzrohr zu wenig ist nicht... (er fährt ein Stupi Evo 26" in L).

Laufradgröße ist mir inzwischen wurscht, solange es keine 29" bei kleinen Rahmen sind. Das geht immer auf Kosten des Gewichts, der Geo und natürlich am wichtigsten...der Optik.


----------



## Totoxl (26. Juni 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Nein. Es gibt weder für Große noch Kleine einen Grund, 27,5" statt 26" zu fahren, da es keine erfahrbaren Unterschiede gibt. Und 29" funktioniert schon ab Größe S (s. Speci Enduro und BMC Trailfox), erst recht bei kleineren Federwegen.
> 
> Aber die Diskussion um die Laufradgröße war doch schon abgeschlossen?


Wie groß bist du? 
Im vergleich zum 26" hat man als "großer" Mensch schon bei 27.5" mehr das Gefühl im Rad zu sitzen.  Ich weiß dass der Unterschied sehr gering ist,  aber er ist da. Ohne das das Tretlager so tief ist das man mit einer 175mm Kurbel sofort übern Boden schleift. 
Das ist ja auch nur meine Meinung und jeder soll fahren was er möchte. 
Es sollte nur meine Meinung zu Rahmen vs. Körpergröße sein.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Juni 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du?
> ...



176cm, also groß genug für 29".


----------



## Totoxl (26. Juni 2014)

Wie schon gesagt ist es meine Meinung,  oder Gedankenansatz.   Du solltest schon selber wissen was für dich das richtige ist.


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2014)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Was mir immer wieder auffällt, wenn ich für den Bekanntenkreis Bikes schaue:
> 
> <170cm:
> Durch den vielen Federweg den alle wollen, haben die Leute (je kleiner sie werden) sehr häufig eine seltsame Position am Bike. Fast aufrecht stehend, selbst wenn sie bergab attackieren, weil die Front durch die langen Gabeln so hoch wird.



Damit triffst du den Nagel auf den Kopf, und deswegen würde ich auch dafür plädieren, die Laufradgröße an die Rahmengröße anzupassen. Liteville macht's vor, und das macht auch Sinn.
Ich bin ja noch nicht mal ganz so klein, aber habe meistens bei 160mm Gabelfederweg den Vorbau direkt auf dem Steuerlager sitzen und dann noch negativ verbaut. Wäre mein Laufrad vorne größer als 26'', wäre meine Front zu hoch. Damit wäre die einzige Lösung weniger Federweg. Ob das der Sinn der Sache sein kann, nur um Traktorräder fahren zu "können"?
Oder einen Vorbau in Monsterlänge mit 20° auf negativ gedreht und dazu einen Lenker mit negativem Rise? 
Natürlich kann man irgendwie auch einen XS Rahmen an einen 29'' Laufradsatz anpassen. Ob es zweckmäßig ist, wenn der Fahrer drauf sitzt wie auf einem Beachcruiser ist dann wieder eine andere Frage.


----------



## Scili (26. Juni 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Liteville macht's vor, und das macht auch Sinn.
> Ich bin ja noch nicht mal ganz so klein, aber habe meistens bei 160mm Gabelfederweg den Vorbau direkt auf dem Steuerlager sitzen und dann noch negativ verbaut. Wäre mein Laufrad vorne größer als 26'', wäre meine Front zu hoch. Damit wäre die einzige Lösung weniger Federweg. Ob das der Sinn der Sache sein kann, nur um Traktorräder fahren zu "können"?



Nachwuchs verprellen oder die Grundlage entziehen, ein wendiges, für Tricks geeignetes Bike zu erwerben ist dem Bikesport nicht förderlich.
Ebenso werden weltweit sicher mehr km von Männern abgespult, wenn sie auch mal ne Runde mit ihrer Liebsten drehen können.
Dies führt zu mehr Verschleiss an den Bikes der Herren und damit mehr Umsatz für die Bikebranche.
Dies führt wiederum zu mehr Glücksgefühlen beim Pärchen und damit auch zu mehr Nachwuchs.

Bikebranche, schaff Dich nicht ab!


----------



## Speziazlizt (26. Juni 2014)

Glücklicherweise peilen wir hier ja auch einen Gabelfederweg von 140mm an


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juni 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich bin ja noch nicht mal ganz so klein, aber habe meistens bei 160mm Gabelfederweg den Vorbau direkt auf dem Steuerlager sitzen und dann noch negativ verbaut. Wäre mein Laufrad vorne größer als 26'', wäre meine Front zu hoch. Damit wäre die einzige Lösung weniger Federweg. Ob das der Sinn der Sache sein kann, nur um Traktorräder fahren zu "können"?
> Oder einen Vorbau in Monsterlänge mit 20° auf negativ gedreht und dazu einen Lenker mit negativem Rise?
> Natürlich kann man irgendwie auch einen XS Rahmen an einen 29'' Laufradsatz anpassen. Ob es zweckmäßig ist, wenn der Fahrer drauf sitzt wie auf einem Beachcruiser ist dann wieder eine andere Frage.


Das musste jetzt mal so wiederholt werden. Ich mag vorne keine fast 2cm (streiche 3cm+, ist ja "nur" die Hälfte) hoch nur damit mir die Fahrradindustrie was Neues verkauft. Ich bin froh um jeden Zentimeter den ich mit passender Rahmen- und Komponentenwahl nach unten gekommen bin.

Bei S und kleiner Fahrern ist es einfach eine Frechheit schon ab Federwegen >=140mm.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Juni 2014)

Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann: Einerseits heißt es immer "650B braucht keiner, den Unterschied merkt keiner, total überflüssig" Und dann heißt es hier wieder "kein 650B, damit kommt alles viel zu hoch, das wird fast schon unfahrbar". 
Ja was denn nun? 

Ich fahre derzeit ein 26"-HT mit 650B Rädern. Rollt gut, Tretlager dürfte einen Tuck niedriger. Ansosnten fühlt es sich nicht mehr oder weniger störrisch an beim Richtungswechsel. Ob ich jetzt 100g mehr oder weniger am Laufrad habe fahre ICH nicht raus. Mal von der mangelnden Kompatibilität abgesehen sehe ich keinen besonderen Grund der gegen 650B spricht. 
Zumal der Drops ja eh so ziemlich gelutscht ist.

Und das Tretlager so hoch zu legen dass man auch 26" fahren kann würde wieder genau eins heißen: einen faulen Kompromiss einzugehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (26. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ansosnten fühlt es sich nicht mehr oder weniger störrisch an beim Richtungswechsel. Ob ich jetzt 100g mehr oder weniger am Laufrad habe fahre ICH nicht raus. Mal von der mangelnden Kompatibilität abgesehen sehe ich keinen besonderen Grund der gegen 650B spricht.
> Zumal der Drops ja eh so ziemlich gelutscht ist.



Wenn alle immer so denken würden, hätte es nie Revolutionen gegeben und wir hätten wahrscheinlich mittlerweile nur noch 1 Regierung auf der Welt.

Du bist die Minderheit, die überdurchschnittlich gross ist.

Wir reden von einer Gruppe, die eindeutig Vorrang haben muss.
In 50 Jahren siehts anders aus. Frauen sollen dann schon 180 im Schnitt gross sein.
Deutsche sind grosse Menschen im Schnitt. Der Grossteil der Weltbevölkerung (siehe FR) ist wesentlich kleiner.

Du persönlich merkst als kräftiger Mann 100-200 Gramm am Bike evtl. nicht. Eine Frau oder n Kind schon eher 
Entweder es gibt 26" und die anderen LR-Grössen parallel oder der neue Trend wird bekämpft, bis die letzte 26" Speiche verbogen ist.


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann: Einerseits heißt es immer "650B braucht keiner, den Unterschied merkt keiner, total überflüssig" Und dann heißt es hier wieder "kein 650B, damit kommt alles viel zu hoch, das wird fast schon unfahrbar".
> Ja was denn nun?
> 
> Und das Tretlager so hoch zu legen dass man auch 26" fahren kann würde wieder genau eins heißen: einen faulen Kompromiss einzugehen!



Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, warst du in der >180cm Fraktion?
Dann kannst du das nicht nachvollziehen 
Das Problem mit der zu hohen Front kann man erst merken, wenn man klein ist und schon bei 26'' Laufrädern anfängt, an die Grenzen zu stoßen. Das hat auch nichts mit dem Überrollverhalten oder dem Gewicht der Laufräder zu tun, und ob man da einen Unterschied bemerkt oder nicht. Der Punkt hat rein was mit Geometrie zu tun.
Wenn meine Front zu hoch wird, dann kann mein Laufrad so viel überrollen wie es mag. Ich bekomme da einfach keinen gescheiten Druck aufs Vorderrad, und wenn das noch nicht ausreicht damit es schief geht, hab ich dazu noch einen riesen Überschlagshebel.

Um's mal bildlich zu erklären: ich bin 170cm groß und fahre ein 26'' Rad mit 100mm Steuerrohr und 160mm Gabel. Damit bekomme ich es mit Ach und Krach hin, ein klein wenig Sattelüberhöhung zu haben. Mit einem 27,5'' Laufrad und demselben Federweg hätte ich schon eine Lenkerüberhöhung, mit einem 29'' Laufrad und demselben Federweg wäre die Lenkerüberhöhung schon so fett, dass es kein Mountainbike sondern ein Bonanzarad wäre.
Um dich in Zwergen-Probleme hineinversetzen zu können, nimm dir doch einfach mal dein Radl, und stell dir vor, du hättest den Lenker über Sattelhöhen-Niveau schweben (also laut den Bildern in deinem Album ca. 20cm höher ). Und dann stellst du dir vor, du müsstest damit einen steilen Wanderweg runterfahren. Gefällt dir die Vorstellung? Mir nicht 

Den Kompromiss, in einem und demselben Rahmen 27.5 und 26 fahren zu können ist imho totaler Quark. Das geht nicht gut. Entweder für eine LR-Größe entscheiden, oder eben zwei verschiedene Varianten anbieten, bei denen dann die Rahmengeo auch entsprechend angepasst ist.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Juni 2014)

Ja, ich bin sehr, groß, kann aber schon halbwegs nachvollziehen dass mein Problem mit der extremen Sattelüberhöhung auch in die andere Richtung ausschlägt, bzw. hab es bei meiner Ex gesehen. Die ist zwar knapp 1,70 hat aber sehr kurze Beine.
Wenn da 10mm (um mehr geht es bei der Erhöhung durch 650B nicht) ausschlaggebend sind ist das sicher Mist. Kann man als leichte Person ggf. auf 10mm federweg verzichten? Kann ich nicht bewerten, da ich 90kg+ habe.
Und 200g am Laufrad negativ zu merken hat meiner Ansicht noch eher was mit Fitness als mit Körpergewicht zu tun . Oder seh ich das falsch?

Warum wird der Überschlagshebel größer wenn für dich die Front zu hoch kommt? Kann ich mir grad nicht herleiten.

@Scili:
Wie meinst du das mit der "Gruppe die Eindeutig vorrang haben muss"? Ich sage wenn es XL und XXL gibt sollte es das auch in klein geben. Aber warum sollten die wenigen Kleinen vor uns wenigen Großen bevorzugt behandelt werden? oder auch andersrum? 
Und den angesprochenen Kampf hat es während deiner Abwesenheit irgendwie nur hier im Forum gegeben, der ist an der Industrie vorbei gegeangen. Die hat de Facto 650B im Markt fixiert.


----------



## Scili (26. Juni 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Den Kompromiss, in einem und demselben Rahmen 27.5 und 26 fahren zu können ist imho totaler Quark. Das geht nicht gut. Entweder für eine LR-Größe entscheiden, oder eben zwei verschiedene Varianten anbieten, bei denen dann die Rahmengeo auch entsprechend angepasst ist.



Stimmt auch wieder. Somit wird's dann wahrscheinlich wieder zu teuer und es bleibt wie es war.
Entweder es passt, oder man muss zu einem anderen Hersteller... ist ja auch nicht soo schlecht, wenn kleine Schmieden mehr Zulauf bekommen.

Ich seh das so: Entweder man bekommt es hin als Hersteller, sehr flexibel verschiedene Geos zu produzieren oder es wird wieder nur n Rad/Rahmen für die Hauptmasse an Standardisierten Biker und die Gruppen ober und unterhalb dessen schauen wiedermal doof aus der Wäsche.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn da 10mm (um mehr geht es bei der Erhöhung durch 650B nicht) ...



12,5mm Radius + mehr Gabeleinbauhöhe; da können je nach Gabel schon insgesamt 20-30mm zusammenkommen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Juni 2014)

Ja, hast Recht, hab wieder oben und unten vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Kann man als leichte Person ggf. auf 10mm federweg verzichten? Kann ich nicht bewerten, da ich 90kg+ habe.


warum eigentlich? Werden die Löcher im Trail weniger oder kleiner, wenn ein leichterer Fahrer drauf rum fährt? 
Das Argument höre/lese ich zwar immer wieder, aber verstanden hab ich's ehrlich gesagt noch nie so wirklich.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und 200g am Laufrad negativ zu merken hat meiner Ansicht noch eher was mit Fitness als mit Körpergewicht zu tun . Oder seh ich das falsch?


d'accord.
Ich fahr am 26'' DH Reifen mit je 1,3kg Gewicht, und irgendwie hab ich mich bisher nur über den Grip gefreut anstatt mich übers Gewicht aufzuregen. Wahrscheinlich wäre ein 29er LRS mit einem "leichten" Faltreifen drauf in Summe sogar leichter.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Juni 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> warum eigentlich? Werden die Löcher im Trail weniger oder kleiner, wenn ein leichterer Fahrer drauf rum fährt?
> Das Argument höre/lese ich zwar immer wieder, aber verstanden hab ich's ehrlich gesagt noch nie so wirklich.


Ich hab's halt auch schon öfter gehört, und da kommt einem dann die Überlegung: leichtere Person -> weniger Impact -> nutzt weniger Federweg. Aber vermutlich nen Trugschluss. Deshalb die frage an eine "Betroffene"


----------



## Scili (26. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Kann man als leichte Person ggf. auf 10mm federweg verzichten? Kann ich nicht bewerten, da ich 90kg+ habe.
> Und 200g am Laufrad negativ zu merken hat meiner Ansicht noch eher was mit Fitness als mit Körpergewicht zu tun . Oder seh ich das falsch?.


hat was mit Gespür / Gefühl zu tun und der allgemein vorhandenen Kraft, um das Gewicht handlen zu können.
Bez. Gespür: Ich kenne nur wenige, die +- 50 kg in nem Auto spüren.


Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Warum wird der Überschlagshebel größer wenn für dich die Front zu hoch kommt? Kann ich mir grad nicht herleiten..


Ich auch nicht. Gerade wenns steil wird, ist ne hohe Front besser. Steil ist aber relativ. Wanderwege empfinde ich in den wenigsten Fällen als Steil.
Steil ist für mich, wenns ohne gleichmässigem, kontrollierem Bremsen nicht mehr geht.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit der "Gruppe die Eindeutig vorrang haben muss"? Ich sage wenn es XL und XXL gibt sollte es das auch in klein geben. Aber warum sollten die wenigen Kleinen vor uns wenigen Großen bevorzugt behandelt werden? oder auch andersrum?
> Und den angesprochenen Kampf hat es während deiner Abwesenheit irgendwie nur hier im Forum gegeben, der ist an der Industrie vorbei gegeangen. Die hat de Facto 650B im Markt fixiert.


Da lt. Statistik weniger ü190 Menschen auf diesem Planeten herumwandern als u170
Die Industrie hat kurz bis mittelfristige Gewinnziele im Blickfeld und zu wenig Geld, um flächendeckend Leute vom Fach zu beschäftigen. (siehe ICB 1.0 / Carv.../XXL)
Langfristig Planen kann bei unserem heutigen Gewinnstreben eben nicht mehr Prio 1 eines Unternehmens sein.


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit der "Gruppe die Eindeutig vorrang haben muss"? Ich sage wenn es XL und XXL gibt sollte es das auch in klein geben. Aber warum sollten die wenigen Kleinen vor uns wenigen Großen bevorzugt behandelt werden? oder auch andersrum?



Wer sagt denn, dass irgendjemand bevorzugt werden soll? 
Kleine Rahmen für kleine Leute und große Rahmen für große Leute.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab's halt auch schon öfter gehört, und da kommt einem dann die Überlegung: leichtere Person -> weniger Impact -> nutzt weniger Federweg. Aber vermutlich nen Trugschluss. Deshalb die frage an eine "Betroffene"



"nutzt weniger Federweg": Das stimmt aber nur, wenn die leichtere Person eine falsch abgestimmte Dämpfung hat. Gerade bei den modernen Luftfederelementen sollte das aber eigentlich kein Problem mehr sein.
Bei Sprüngen oder Stufen hast du wohl recht, da kommt eine leichte Person eher mit weniger Federweg klar als eine schwere Person. Anders sieht die Sache bei "Löchern" im Trail oder beim Überfahren von hochstehenden Hindernissen aus. Da kommt's auf die absolute Länge des Federwegs an, wie gut das Fahrwerk das Ganze "einebnet", und das ist sich dann für leichte und schwere Personen gleich.


----------



## SebT-Rex (26. Juni 2014)

Mal ein paar Gedanken zu der Diskussion:
- bei all den Problemen, die Ihr beschreibt geht es vielmehr um Rahmenlänge und Höhe der Front, das Thema Rahmenhöhe ist fast gänzlich unwichtig. Bringt mich zu dem Schluß, wir entwickeln unsere Geo anhand dieser zwei Merkmale und eine Rahmen wird dann halt so hoch wie er wird...
- ich halte den LV Ansatz mit den unterschiedlichen Radgrößen in Abhängigkeit zur Körpergröße für ziemlichen Quatsch. Ich bin sehr wohl der Meinung, dass unterschiedliche Radgrößen in einem Bike Sinn machen, die Auswahl sollte aber Anhand der Vorlieben und des Einsatzbereichs erfolgen und nicht stumpf nach Körpergröße. So wird mein ICB2.0 ziemlich sicher mit RS1 und 29er Vorderrad kommen, mal sehen wo uns die Komponentendiskussion hinbringt...
- ich denke, dass sich mit dem gewählten Rahmenkonzept alle Wünsche bzgl. Geo recht gut bedienen lassen!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Juni 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Da lt. Statistik weniger ü190 Menschen auf diesem Planeten herumwandern als u170
> Die Industrie hat kurz bis mittelfristige Gewinnziele im Blickfeld und zu wenig Geld, um flächendeckend Leute vom Fach zu beschäftigen. (siehe ICB 1.0 / Carv.../XXL)
> Langfristig Planen kann bei unserem heutigen Gewinnstreben eben nicht mehr Prio 1 eines Unternehmens sein.


Nur, bauen wir hier ein Bike für den gesamten Planeten? Eher nicht. Der Markt von Alutech ist da doch eher begrenzt. Ich glaube schon jenseits der französichen Grenze dürfte es sehr deutlich abnehmen. Von daher sollte man das Größenthema auch auf den angepeilten Raum beschränken in dem das Bike verkauft werden soll.
Und langfristig Planen in einer Branche die Produkte mit einer durschnittlichen Lebensdauer von 3-5Jahren verkauft?


----------



## nuts (26. Juni 2014)

Also zuerst einmal: Meine Güte, @Scili , was für ein neues Profilbild!

Unsere Umfragen hier zeigen schon, dass die IBC-Gemeinde nicht dem Durchschnitt der deutschen Bevölkerung (auch nicht der männlichen deutschen Bevölkerung) entspricht. Ob sie dem Kundenkreis der Firma Alutech entspricht, ist eine andere Frage. Aber bisher sieht es so aus, als ob hier eindeutig mehr Leute > 199 sind, als < 163. (Ja, finde ich als 177 großer Mensch auch beeindruckend  )


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht. Gerade wenns steil wird, ist ne hohe Front besser. Steil ist aber relativ. Wanderwege empfinde ich in den wenigsten Fällen als Steil.
> Steil ist für mich, wenns ohne gleichmässigem, kontrollierem Bremsen nicht mehr geht.



Hebelgesetz 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hebel_(Physik)

Du bist die Masse, und Laufrad+Gabel+Vorbau sind der Hebelarm. Was passiert, wenn der Hebelarm länger wird? 
Es gibt durchaus Wanderwege, die ich als steil empfinde. Wenn ich dort mit Druck auf dem Vorderrad hänge, dann bin ich sowieso schon nahe am Überschlagspunkt (das Hinterrad ist dann ohne große Gewichtsverlagerung mit einem kleinen "Zucken" anzuheben). Hier ist der Hebelarm definitiv wichtig, je länger der wird desto einfacher fliegt man beim kleinsten Verbremser oder hochstehenden Hindernis vorne über.

Es gibt halt immer einen "sweet spot" mit der Lenkerhöhe. Den empfindet glaub jeder anders. Zu tief darf's natürlich auch nicht sein.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und 200g am Laufrad negativ zu merken hat meiner Ansicht noch eher was mit Fitness als mit Körpergewicht zu tun . Oder seh ich das falsch?


Hmm, ich habe also gerade mein Rad für >200€ um 200g abgespeckt (weil ich sowieso am Limit bin) und jetzt MUSS ich die wieder drauf tun, weil die Industie es will obwohl es irgendwie nix wirklich bringt?



> Warum wird der Überschlagshebel größer wenn für dich die Front zu hoch kommt? Kann ich mir grad nicht herleiten.


Physik.

Drehmoment = Hebelarm * Kraft.

Die Kraft die auf die Front nach vorne drückt ist mehr oder minder gleich, egal wie hoch die Front ist, und sie kommt von Hinten, weil man ja wenn es sehr steil ist eher Geduckt und Hinten ist.

Wenn ich jetzt also den Hebelarm größer mache, reicht weniger Drehmoment aus um vorne über zu "rollen".

Ist ein uralter Trugschluß das mehr Höhe für mehr Sicherheit bei Steil sorgt.

Es ist genau umgedreht.
Runter mit dem Lenker, soweit wie man es für das hoch fahren ertragen kann!

650b für alle ist Rotz, auch wenn der Zug abgefahren scheint, es ist und bleibt Rotz.
Genau wie ein 29er mit 180mm Federweg keinen Sinn ergibt (wo soll man das alles unterbringen) genauso macht 650b bei 160/170mm für einen 1,80 Mann schon keinen Sinn für viele Radtypen.

Ich sehe es hier bei dem 140er Flitzer etwas anders, da würde ich mit 1,80 mit 650b leben (es aber nicht kaufen) aber die 1,70m Frau oder der kleine Mann kriegt einfach nur Rotz. Meine Meinung.


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> - bei all den Problemen, die Ihr beschreibt geht es vielmehr um Rahmenlänge und Höhe der Front, das Thema Rahmenhöhe ist fast gänzlich unwichtig. Bringt mich zu dem Schluß, wir entwickeln unsere Geo anhand dieser zwei Merkmale und eine Rahmen wird dann halt so hoch wie er wird...



Nein, bitte nicht!
Wie oben schon geschrieben finde ich im Zeitalter der Variostützen die Sattelrohrlänge einen ganz wesentlichen Punkt. Eigentlich sind (zumindest in den Rahmengrößen, die für mich interessant sind, nämlich S) die Sattelrohrlängen fast überall zu hoch für meinen Geschmack. Mit einer starren Sattelstütze ok, aber mit der zusätzlichen Bauhöhe der Variostützen hat man oft schon ein riesen Problem.
Ich würde auch gern mal eine Moveloc mit 20cm Verstellbereich fahren können! Das ist bisher nur langbeinigen Riesen vorbehalten.

Also eine ganz große Bitte: Geht mal einen Schritt in die Zukunft und macht zeitgemäß kurze Sattelrohre an die kleinen Rahmengrößen! (Wie sich die Sache bei den großen Rahmen verhält, muss jemand anders sagen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Juni 2014)

Ah, jetzt dämmerts mir langsam. Es ist nicht die Höhe der front alleine, es ist das zusammen spiel aus kurzem Rahmen und im Verhältnis hoher Front. Die Rahmen schrumpfen von L aus quasi stärker in der Länge als in der Höhe, wodurch der Hebel den das Körpergewicht nutzen kann um dem Hebel Lenker-Vorderachse entgegen zu wirken deutlich kleiner wird was zu Überschlagsgefühlen führt.

Aber bei diesem Projekt noch ewig über 650B oder nicht zu diskutieren ist doch müßig. Der Hersteller hat gesagt 650B ist gesetzt. Also müssen wir das beste draus machen. Ob er für geschätzt 30-40 Bikes pro Jahr extra die 26"-Bauteile ordern will, kann ich nicht entscheiden, ich denke aber eher nicht...


----------



## Scili (26. Juni 2014)

@nuts : ^^ Tjoah.. hatte Bock auf Karneval mal was ausgefalleneres zu probieren. 
@Lt.AnimalMother : Mag sein. Da kenne ich Alutechs Ambitionen nicht. Erschliessung neuer Märkte- dachte ich- wäre immer ein wünschenswertes Ziel. (Plus: Nachwuchs eine Plattform geben!!)
wenns n Bike fürs Forum werden soll: Klar! Da kann diese Grössenverteilung von der allgemeinen Verteilung stark abweichen.
Langfristig in Bezug auf nicht mehr vorhandene Neuheiten bei Reifen in 26".
@scylla: Hmm... meine Technik bei Steilstücken heisst: Arsch runter bis auf den Hinterreifen wenns sein muss. Da hilft ne höhere Front. Das Prinzip des Hebels, so wie Du es beschreibst, greift da nicht.
Druck aufm Vorderrad brauch ich bei normal abfallendem Gelände und Lichtgeschwindigkeit in Kurven.
-> Arme anwinkeln und Körper nach vorn.
Breite Felge, 26" und massiger Vorderreifen mit weniger Druck helfen da (so lese ich neuerdings / fand ich schon immer) sehr.


----------



## Scili (26. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Aber bei diesem Projekt noch ewig über 650B oder nicht zu diskutieren ist doch müßig. Der Hersteller hat gesagt 650B ist gesetzt. Also müssen wir das beste draus machen. Ob er für geschätzt 30-40 Bikes pro Jahr extra die 26"-Bauteile ordern will, kann ich nicht entscheiden, ich denke aber eher nicht...


Stimmt. Lediglich die XS-Fraktion sollte nicht immer vergessen werden.
N 10- Jähriger mit Talent wird niemals 650b akzeptieren.
Der geht dann wieder zu den 20- Zöllern... fährt nur auf Plätzen, in Pipes, Parks und 3 Mal zur Schule... dann merkt dieser mit 16-18 dass das affig ist und kauft sich lieber ne Konsole und legt das Thema MTB ad acta.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Juni 2014)

Naja, um den Nachwuchs kümmert sich Basti ja gesondert mit SupUrb, da wird er sich keine Konkurenz im eigenen Haus machen 

Fahr mal nen ICB 1.0, da verliert man mit Arsch auf dem Reifen ganz schnell die Kontrolle auf dem Vorderrad.


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> @nuts
> @scylla: Hmm... meine Technik bei Steilstücken heisst: Arsch runter bis auf den Hinterreifen wenns sein muss. Da hilft ne höhere Front. Das Prinzip des Hebels, so wie Du es beschreibst, greift da nicht.
> Druck aufm Vorderrad brauch ich bei normal abfallendem Gelände und Lichtgeschwindigkeit in Kurven.
> -> Arme anwinkeln und Körper nach vorn.
> Breite Felge, 26" und massiger Vorderreifen mit weniger Druck helfen da (so lese ich neuerdings / fand ich schon immer) sehr.



Backenbremse hab ich auch lang genug praktiziert. Das Kapitel ist mittlerweile Gott sei Dank durch. Einfach locker vorne auf der Gabel drauf stehen funktioniert deutlich besser, auch wenn's sich manchmal scheiße anfühlt. Bis man wirklich mit dem Arsch auf dem Hinterreifen sitzen "muss" um nicht nach vorne überzufliegen braucht's erstaunlich viel Steilheit. Druck aufm Vorderrad brauch ich sowieso immer egal wie steil es wird (oder sogar mehr je steiler es wird), sonst kann ich nicht mal meine Geschwindigkeit kontrollieren, von Kurven etc mal ganz abgesehen.
Genau weil ich auf Teufel komm raus nie wieder in der Situation sein will, beim kleinesten Hauch Steil die Backenbremse zu benutzen, will ich auch auf Teufel komm raus nie wieder eine hohe Front am Rad 

Aber es soll ja keine Fahrtechnikdiskussion hier werden, sondern eine Fahrradtechnikdiskussion


----------



## Scili (26. Juni 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Hmm, ich habe also gerade mein Rad für >200€ um 200g abgespeckt (weil ich sowieso am Limit bin) und jetzt MUSS ich die wieder drauf tun, weil die Industie es will obwohl es irgendwie nix wirklich bringt?


 x 1000000000000000000000000


Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ist ein uralter Trugschluß das mehr Höhe für mehr Sicherheit bei Steil sorgt.
> 
> Es ist genau umgedreht.
> Runter mit dem Lenker, soweit wie man es für das hoch fahren ertragen kann!


Hä? Ein niedriger Lenker ist beim Hochfahren doch gut!
Ich seh ganz gaaanz genau andersrum. Aber gut. Seis drum. Wenn Du mit Deiner Theorie gut fahren kannst und ich mit meiner ist ja alles gut ^^


Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> 650b für alle ist Rotz, auch wenn der Zug abgefahren scheint, es ist und bleibt Rotz.
> Genau wie ein 29er mit 180mm Federweg keinen Sinn ergibt (wo soll man das alles unterbringen) genauso macht 650b bei 160/170mm für einen 1,80 Mann schon keinen Sinn für viele Radtypen.
> 
> [...] aber die 1,70m Frau oder der kleine Mann kriegt einfach nur Rotz. Meine Meinung.


WOORD!!!


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juni 2014)

@Scili: Und genau da liegst du falsch mit der hohen Front. Ich mal heute Abend mal zwei Kraftdiagramme und dann sieht man eindeutig das du dich selbst bescheißt und mit deiner Arschbremse vor allem eins erreichst: Den Druck auf dem Vorderrad verlieren und damit die Bremse voll aufs Hinterrad zu schieben und mehr oder minder nicht mehr Lenken zu können, weil der Reifen vorne nicht mehr grippt.

EDIT: Irgendwann wird's vorne dann für's hoch fahren ZU tief. Ich habe ja kein CC Oberrohr, sonder ein vergleichsweise kurzes. Wenn ich dann mit 10+ cm Sattelüberhöhung hoch treten 
muss kotzt mein Rücken.

Ich mach erst mal EOT bis heute Abend für die Bildchen.


----------



## Scili (26. Juni 2014)

@scylla
So steil wie ich meine nimmst Du keine Kurve mehr. Ist alles wohl sehr von der vorhandenen Topografie des Einsatzgeländes abhängig.
Deine Beschreibungen deuten auf viel Erfahrung beim Biken hin. Daher will ich da nicht weiter dagegen argumentieren.

EDIT: ...und @Prof. Dr. YoMan 

Steil ist geradeaus runter ohne Kurven nehmen zu können.
In Extremen hat mir @LB Jörg auch schon beigebracht, das kurzzeitiges nach vorne Lehnen beim Abfahren von Felsen Sinn macht.
Bin mit 34 Jahren wohl schon mit veralteter Fahrtechnik unterwegs.

Aber mir kann keiner erzählen, dass n tiefer Lenker bergauf nicht sehr viel angenehmer ist.
Meine Talas fahre ich immer wieder gerne auf 10 cm FW runter wenns riichtig bergauf geht.
Seis drum... Alutech, lass Euch was einfallen bez. maximaler Flexibilität beim Anpassen der Rahmen! .)[/USER]


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> @scylla
> Deine Beschreibungen deuten auf viel Erfahrung beim Biken hin. Daher will ich da nicht weiter dagegen argumentieren.



Definitiv falscher Schluss, ich fürchte ich hab deutlich weniger Erfahrung als die meisten hier. Ich fahr nur in letzter Zeit gern viel technischen Krempel und versuche, aus meinen Fehlern zu lernen. Hör lieber auf den Prof, der fährt besser und länger als ich... aber der sagt ja eh dasselbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (26. Juni 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Drehmoment = Hebelarm * Kraft.
> 
> Die Kraft die auf die Front nach vorne drückt ist mehr oder minder gleich, egal wie hoch die Front ist, und sie kommt von Hinten, weil man ja wenn es sehr steil ist eher Geduckt und Hinten ist.
> 
> ...



Es geht dabei jedoch nicht nur um das Moment um die Gabelachse sondern um den Schwerpunkt und damit die Fahrposition auf dem Rad. Ist der Schwerpunkt des Fahrers hoch oben über dem Rad führt ein tiefer Lenker zu einer instabilen Fahrsituation. Daher brauchen große Menschen erstens eine höhere Front und zweitens ein größeres/längeres Fahrrad (wobei eigentlich alles wachsen sollte, auch die Laufräder), damit Ihr Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten/unten wandert und damit weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist und sie wieder "im Rad" sitzen...
Die Kraft, die auf die Front wirkt, ist abhängig von der Position des Fahrers auf dem Rad* und dem Winkel des Fahrrads zur Umgebung(Steigung). 

* abhängig von Fahrer- und Radgröße


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2014)

Omegar schrieb:


> Es geht dabei jedoch nicht nur um das Moment um die Gabelachse sondern um den Schwerpunkt und damit die Fahrposition auf dem Rad. Ist der Schwerpunkt des Fahrers hoch oben über dem Rad führt ein tiefer Lenker zu einer instabilen Fahrsituation. Daher brauchen große Menschen erstens eine höhere Front und zweitens ein größeres/längeres Fahrrad (wobei eigentlich alles wachsen sollte, auch die Laufräder), damit Ihr Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten/unten wandert und damit weniger Druck auf dem Vorderrad ist und sie wieder "im Rad" sitzen...




1) geht es darum, mehr Druck und nicht weniger Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bekommen
2) sagt ja niemand, dass ein großer Mensch die Front genauso tief haben soll wie ein kleiner Mensch. Es geht darum, das Verhältnis zu wahren. Für einen großen Fahrer hat ein aus seiner Perspektive tiefer Lenker deutlich mehr absolute Höhe als für einen kleinen Fahrer. Daher ja auch die Anregung, verschiedene Laufradgrößen für die verschiedenen Rahmengrößen zu wählen. Kein Einheitsbrei, sondern für jeden was Passendes.

Allgemeinanmerkung: Nur weil hier gerade über die Probleme kleiner Leute geredet wird, müssen sich die Großen ja nicht gleich angegriffen fühlen. Ist ja wohl klar, dass es für die großen Rahmen genauso spezifisch passende Lösungen geben muss wie für die kleinen Rahmen. Die Lösungen für große Rahmen können meinetwegen genau entgegengesetzt zu den Lösungen für kleine Rahmen ausfallen. Das müsst ihr wissen, ich wachse wahrscheinlich in diesem Leben nicht mehr und kann es daher nicht beurteilen


----------



## Scili (26. Juni 2014)

Die Quintessenz: Ohne Variabilität / Flexibilität der Hersteller, viele, individuelle Bedürfnisse abzudecken kann man nur ca. 60% aller potentiellen Käufer zufriedenstellen und riskiert, dass potenziell wichtige Zielgruppen (Nachwuchs / Frauen) das Nachsehen haben und somit insgesamt der MTB Sport wieder eine Randerscheinung wird.
(Deutsche beim DH-WC, um ein Beispiel zu nennen)
Bikeparks werden sich auf 20" einstellen müssen oder unter schwindenden Besucherzahlen leiden.
Evtl. wären CC- Parks dann die langfristig ertragsreichere Perspektive.
Oder die 2m- Regelung wie in manch komischen Bundesländern.
Da rollt das Rhönrad dann hervorragend auf Schotterpisten und die Nachteile können vernachlässigt werden.
So.. jetzt muss ich arbeiten... die Anderen: Aufatmen! ^^


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Juni 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Die Quintessenz: Ohne Variabilität / Flexibilität der Hersteller, viele, individuelle Bedürfnisse abzudecken kann man nur ca. 60% aller potentiellen Käufer zufriedenstellen und riskiert, dass potenziell wichtige Zielgruppen (Nachwuchs / Frauen) das Nachsehen haben und somit insgesamt der MTB Sport wieder eine Randerscheinung wird.
> (Deutsche beim DH-WC, um ein Beispiel zu nennen)
> Bikeparks werden sich auf 20" einstellen müssen oder unter schwindenden Besucherzahlen leiden.
> Evtl. wären CC- Parks dann die langfristig ertragsreichere Perspektive.
> ...


Danke dass du wieder da bist, ich hab deine Posts irgendwie tatsächlich vermisst. 
Warum gibt es dann eigentlich so viele DH- und FR-Fahrer in dem Land das den 29"-Trend angestoßen hat, nämlich den US von A? ich glaub die mangelnde Nachwuchsförderung ist weniger an Laufradgrößen fest zu machen, das Problem hatten wir schon vorher


----------



## Omegar (26. Juni 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> 1) geht es darum, mehr Druck und nicht weniger Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bekommen



Dies jedoch auch nur in einem gewissen Rahmen... Es geht im Endeffekt ja "nur" um die richtige Größe des Rades bezogen auf den Fahrer... und ja: Die Qualität der Jugendförderung hat nichts mit der angebotenen Laufradgröße zu tun!


----------



## Scili (26. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Danke dass du wieder da bist, ich hab deine Posts irgendwie tatsächlich vermisst.
> Warum gibt es dann eigentlich so viele DH- und FR-Fahrer in dem Land das den 29"-Trend angestoßen hat, nämlich den US von A? ich glaub die mangelnde Nachwuchsförderung ist weniger an Laufradgrößen fest zu machen, das Problem hatten wir schon vorher


Warum? Mehr Gelände zum Trainieren und nicht so ne wahnwitzig restriktive Einstellung zum "Naturschutz"... oder soll ich eher "Jägerschutz/Harvesterschutz" schreiben?

Thx für die warmen Worte.. hehe.
Ich werde mir zukünftig grösste Mühe geben, auch mal explizit zum jeweiligen Threadthema was zu schreiben.
Versprochen!
Trotz allem muss man manchmal ausholen, um den eigentlichen Missstand zu erörtern 
Auch die Ami- Kids werden sich noch umsehen, wenns nur noch kinnhohe LRS zu kaufen gibt und - wenn überhaupt- wieder dem BMX den Vorrang geben. (was leider für die allgemeine Gesundheit der Kids nicht dienlich ist. BMX -> Mehr Tricksen und mehr Verletzungen, weniger Langstrecke -> kein Konditionstraining und kein echter Ersatz für Busse oder motorisierte, individuelle Fortbewegungsmittel.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RuhrRadler (26. Juni 2014)

Welche sind denn die von euch zugeordneten rahmengrößen zu Körpergrößen...ohne diese Info ist die Umfrage ohne Sinn
Der eine fährt mit 185cm 51er Rahmen oder größer, der andere 46er oder kleiner, das hängt doch total von Vorlieben und verwendungszweck ab oder?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (26. Juni 2014)

Die Rahmengrößen wie du sie nennst sind im MTB Umfeld für mich irrelevant. Reach, Stack, Lenkwinkel, effektiver Sitzwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe, Hinterbaulänge, Überstandshöhe. Alles muss irgendwie passen. Was vergessen?


----------



## nuts (26. Juni 2014)

Dieses "Größeres Rad = höherer Lenker = mehr Hebel = schlecht steil bergab"erschließt sich mir nur scheinbar auf den ersten Blick. Schließlich wandert durch das größere Rad ja der Drehpunkt (die VR-Achse) nach oben, relativ dazu kommt der Schwerpunkt also niedriger. Außerdem heißt eine höhere Front auch immer eine Verschiebung nach hinten (dank des Lenkwinkels), was ja wohl mal ebenfalls der bergabeignung zuträglich ist. Ja, höherer Lenker heißt höhere Arme, aber die Arme wirken sich auf den Schwerpunkt ja wohl mal nur minimal aus. Oder übersehe ich etwas?

Auf dem Trail hat sich das jedenfalls bisher immer bestätigt. Mit 29ern kann ich quasi ohne mich überhaupt nach hinten zu lehnen bergab fahren, ohne vornüber zu kippen. Und wenn ich in ein und das selbe Bike eine längere Gabel einbaue, dann reduziert das ebenfalls subjektiv die Kippneigung bergab vornüber. (Wirkt ja zweifach: Schwerpunkt nach hinten, Drehpunkt nach vorne)


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Auf dem Trail hat sich das jedenfalls bisher immer bestätigt. Mit 29ern kann ich quasi ohne mich überhaupt nach hinten zu lehnen bergab fahren, ohne vornüber zu kippen. Und wenn ich in ein und das selbe Bike eine längere Gabel einbaue, dann reduziert das ebenfalls subjektiv die Kippneigung bergab vornüber. (Wirkt ja zweifach: Schwerpunkt nach hinten, Drehpunkt nach vorne)



Der Winkel von der Reifenuntenaufkommstelle zur oberen Kante ist ja auch flacher fürs Rad. Wird wohl auch einiges ausmachen.

Weiß du zufällig ob der Reifen* Dirt Wizard 26+* von Surly in die neue Fox 36 650B paßt?

G.


----------



## xTr3Me (26. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Dieses "Größeres Rad = höherer Lenker = mehr Hebel = schlecht steil bergab"erschließt sich mir nur scheinbar auf den ersten Blick. Schließlich wandert durch das größere Rad ja der Drehpunkt (die VR-Achse) nach oben, relativ dazu kommt der Schwerpunkt also niedriger. Außerdem heißt eine höhere Front auch immer eine Verschiebung nach hinten (dank des Lenkwinkels), was ja wohl mal ebenfalls der bergabeignung zuträglich ist. Ja, höherer Lenker heißt höhere Arme, aber die Arme wirken sich auf den Schwerpunkt ja wohl mal nur minimal aus. Oder übersehe ich etwas?
> 
> Auf dem Trail hat sich das jedenfalls bisher immer bestätigt. Mit 29ern kann ich quasi ohne mich überhaupt nach hinten zu lehnen bergab fahren, ohne vornüber zu kippen. Und wenn ich in ein und das selbe Bike eine längere Gabel einbaue, dann reduziert das ebenfalls subjektiv die Kippneigung bergab vornüber. (Wirkt ja zweifach: Schwerpunkt nach hinten, Drehpunkt nach vorne)



Du musst den Punkt beachten, ab dem dich eine höhere Gabel, mehr Spacer, usw nach vorne ziehen. Das müsste der Fall sein nachdem die Gabel senkrecht oder noch steiler steht.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2014)

Wenn der Lenker zu hoch wird, dann kann man def. wirklich steile höhere Sachen, bzw. Höhen über eine Radlänge, vergessen. Dann Bendert man unten raus, weils Rad unhandlich wird. 
Ist ansich ein ähnlicher Effekt wie wenn man mit zu hoher Front einen höheren Absatz nach oben fahren will. Je höher desto schneller ist der Lenker und das ganze Geraffel im Weg.

G.


----------



## RuhrRadler (26. Juni 2014)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Die Rahmengrößen wie du sie nennst sind im MTB Umfeld für mich irrelevant. Reach, Stack, Lenkwinkel, effektiver Sitzwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe, Hinterbaulänge, Überstandshöhe. Alles muss irgendwie passen. Was vergessen?


Die frage war direkt an die alutech jungs gerichtet.
Denn die fragen ja, wie zufrieden wir mit den für unsere Körpergröße verfügbaren Rahmengrößen sind(oder so)....ist ja nicht so, als ob einer mit 2M keinen 42er Rahmen kaufen dürfte, also verfügbar sind ja alle Größen, für JEDEN.
Für mich z.B. ist sehr wichtig, dass ich mir die Hoden nicht antitsche, wenn ich mal nach vorn abgehe und ich mag es, wenn ich meine Knie übers Oberrohr schwenken kann...In sitzender Fahrt ;-)


----------



## nuts (26. Juni 2014)

RuhrRadler schrieb:


> Die frage war direkt an die alutech jungs gerichtet.
> Denn die fragen ja, wie zufrieden wir mit den für unsere Körpergröße verfügbaren Rahmengrößen sind(oder so)....ist ja nicht so, als ob einer mit 2M keinen 42er Rahmen kaufen dürfte, also verfügbar sind ja alle Größen, für JEDEN.
> Für mich z.B. ist sehr wichtig, dass ich mir die Hoden nicht antitsche, wenn ich mal nach vorn abgehe und ich mag es, wenn ich meine Knie übers Oberrohr schwenken kann...In sitzender Fahrt ;-)



Gemeint waren die für Dich gedachten Größen, sprich: Wenn Du stumpf der Empfehlung auf der Website folgst.

Wir werten die Umfrage gerade aus. Wir dieses Mal etwas länger dauern, da mehr verschiedene Fragen drin stecken.


----------



## scylla (26. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Dieses "Größeres Rad = höherer Lenker = mehr Hebel = schlecht steil bergab"erschließt sich mir nur scheinbar auf den ersten Blick. Schließlich wandert durch das größere Rad ja der Drehpunkt (die VR-Achse) nach oben, relativ dazu kommt der Schwerpunkt also niedriger. Außerdem heißt eine höhere Front auch immer eine Verschiebung nach hinten (dank des Lenkwinkels), was ja wohl mal ebenfalls der bergabeignung zuträglich ist. Ja, höherer Lenker heißt höhere Arme, aber die Arme wirken sich auf den Schwerpunkt ja wohl mal nur minimal aus. Oder übersehe ich etwas?
> 
> Auf dem Trail hat sich das jedenfalls bisher immer bestätigt. Mit 29ern kann ich quasi ohne mich überhaupt nach hinten zu lehnen bergab fahren, ohne vornüber zu kippen. Und wenn ich in ein und das selbe Bike eine längere Gabel einbaue, dann reduziert das ebenfalls subjektiv die Kippneigung bergab vornüber. (Wirkt ja zweifach: Schwerpunkt nach hinten, Drehpunkt nach vorne)



Ich glaube, das artet langsam in eine Philosophie-Frage aus 
Die einen wollen ihren Schwerpunkt gerne hinten haben und finden deswegen eine hohe Front gut, die anderen wollen ihren Schwerpunkt gerne vorne haben und finden deswegen eine tiefe Front gut.


----------



## mw.dd (26. Juni 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das artet langsam in eine Philosophie-Frage aus
> Die einen wollen ihren Schwerpunkt gerne hinten haben und finden deswegen eine hohe Front gut, die anderen wollen ihren Schwerpunkt gerne vorne haben und finden deswegen eine tiefe Front gut.



Ich möchte meinen Schwerpunkt zentral haben; was nun? Können wir uns auf "ausgeglichen" einigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (26. Juni 2014)

Okay, ich fange mal mit der einfacheren Aufgabe an: Das Gesamtergebnis. Wir hatten 932 gültige Stimmen, die Doppeltwähler haben sich dankenswerterweise zurück gehalten.

In der Gesamtansicht sieht die Sache ganz gut aus:

Die teilnehmenden User sind größer als der deutsche Durchschnitt. Die vergebenen Noten für die eigene Rahmengröße sind ziemlich gut.





Die Länge scheint meist zu passen, wenn, dann sind die Rahmen wohl eher zu kurz, als zu lang. Die Höhe scheint ebenfalls an sich meist zu passen, wenn, dann sind die Rahmen eher zu hoch. Bei den Schnittstellen sieht es so aus: Fast niemand muss wegen seines langen Rahmens einen zu kurzen Vorbau fahren, umgekehrt aber schon: Etwa ein Drittel würde gern einen kürzeren Vorbau fahren, tut dies aber wegen der Gesamtlänge (Rahmen + Vorbau) nicht. Ein Viertel würde gern eine längere Teleskopstütze fahren, wird hier durch die Rahmenhöhe eingeschränkt. Das Attribut "Bergauf weniger über dem Hinterrad sitzen" wünschen sich immerhin 40 %.






So wirklich spannend wird das Ganze aber natürlich erst, wenn man die Größen gesondert betrachtet. Da bin ich gerade dabei, es werden nur glaube ich pro Größe 5 Diagramme, heißt insgesamt 25, deshalb bitte ich um etwas Geduld.


----------



## duc-mo (26. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Dieses "Größeres Rad = höherer Lenker = mehr Hebel = schlecht steil bergab"erschließt sich mir nur scheinbar auf den ersten Blick.



Geht mir genauso... Letztlich muss man den eigenen Schwerpunkt über dem Bike als Fahrer doch eh selbst bestimmen. Ellenbogen raus und Oberkörper tief und schon ist der Schwerpunkt VR orientiert, selbst mit einer hohen Front... Wenns richtig steil wird, werden die Arme länger und der Schwerpunkt wandert übers HR...

Beim Uphill ist es genauso, wenn das VR steigt, dann geht der Oberkörper nach vorn unten...

Durch eine tiefe Front wird man lediglich in diese Position "gezwungen". Der ein oder andere braucht das vermutlich... 
Ich wähle jedenfalls tendentiell lieber die etwas höhere und dabei "komfortable" Front und nehme diese Position aktiv ein.


----------



## nuts (26. Juni 2014)

Also, es ist vollbracht, und die Ergebnisse sind - finde ich jetzt mal ganz subjektiv - der Wahnsinn, aber seht selbst:

*1. Allgemeine Zufriedenheit*

Insgesamt sah es ja so aus, als wäre alles gut - das liegt aber nur daran, dass die meisten Leute eben M oder L sind. Die finden ihre Größe auch tatsächlich gut. Alle anderen... naja:





*2. Rahmenhöhe*

Ja, das hätte man kommen sehen können. Aber so eindeutig wie in dieser Umfrage habe ich persönlich die Geschichte noch nie bestätigt bekommen: Kleinen Bikerinnen und Bikern sind die Rahmen zu hoch, großen sind sie zu niedrig:





*3. Rahmenlänge
*
Hier ist die Aussage weniger eindeutig: Der S-Gruppe scheint kaum zu helfen zu sein (genau gedrittelt zu kurz, richtig lang, zu lang). Nach oben hin scheinen die Rahmen aber nicht genug an Länge zuzulegen - immer mehr finden die Rahmen schlicht zu kurz.





*4. Wünsche Komponenten / Sitzposition*

Das ist für mich eine kleine Überraschung: Große Biker sitzen laut diesem Ergebnis nicht stärker über dem Hinterrad, als durchschnittliche Biker. Darf man daraus folgern: Mitwachsende Kettenstreben braucht es wohl wirklich nicht? Oder lediglich: Steilere Sitzwinkel tun's auch? Bleibt zu untersuchen. Fest steht aber: Die kleinste Gruppe hat die geringsten Probleme mit dem "Über dem Hinterrad sitzen", und wird am ehesten mit kurzen Teleskopstützen abgespeist / gerät in Bauraumkonflikt. Ansonsten: Tendenziell etwas kürzere Vorbauten, etwas längere Sattelstützen, aber keineswegs eindeutig.





*5. Die Detail-Analyse*

Die spannendste Frage überhaupt: Wer ist denn mit Länge _und _Höhe seines Rahmens zufrieden? Bei der M-L-Mehrheit ein einigermaßen großer Teil, 30 - 40 %. Bei den "Randgruppen": Quasi niemand. Gerade einmal 12 % in der Kategorie S und lächerliche 5 % in der Kategorie XXL! Bei beiden relativ deutlich zu sehen: den einen sind die Räder nach wie vor zu groß, den anderen zu klein. Die Gesamtspanne, in der Rahmengrößen variieren, scheint zu klein zu sein. Doch auch im Mittelfeld scheinen Volltreffer-Geometrien der Minderheit vergönnt. 






_Wie kommen wir der Thematik bei? Maßrahmen für alle? Das sicher nicht, aber für eine plausible Antwort ist es mir heute zu spät. Danke fürs Mitmachen, ich bin gespannt, welche Erkenntnisse wir hier noch sammeln, und welche Schlüsse wir daraus ziehen. Fest scheint für mich gerade nur zu stehen: S darf kleiner werden (oder XS dazu) und XL größer (oder XXL dazu)._


----------



## PamA2013 (27. Juni 2014)

Jetzt brauchen wir nurnoch schlaue schlüsse  Wenn dann meine mitwachsende kettenstrebe gestorben ist, hätte ich gerne einen flipchip für die länge. Das mag vlt im sitzen über den sitzwinkel korrigiert werden, im stehen allerdings eher nicht.


----------



## Scili (27. Juni 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso... Letztlich muss man den eigenen Schwerpunkt über dem Bike als Fahrer doch eh selbst bestimmen. Ellenbogen raus und Oberkörper tief und schon ist der Schwerpunkt VR orientiert, selbst mit einer hohen Front... Wenns richtig steil wird, werden die Arme länger und der Schwerpunkt wandert übers HR...
> 
> Beim Uphill ist es genauso, wenn das VR steigt, dann geht der Oberkörper nach vorn unten...
> 
> ...


Seh ich ganz genauso.

Gerade beim nicht zu unterschätzenden flachen Teil der Tour ists dann auch angenehmer, nicht gezwungen tief nach vorn zu hängen.
Hängt natürlich auch vom Gebiet ab, in dem man sein Rad bewegt.
Biker aus dem Mittelgebirge oder Leute aus dem alpinen Hochland haben da sicherlich unterschiedliche Meinungen.

Im Bikepark mag ich lange Rahmen mit eher tieferer Front, in der Freizeit kleine Rahmen mit Allroundqualitäten und ner höheren Front, um auf geraden Stücken nicht wie n RR- Fahrer mit dem Kinn am VR zu schrappen. Da drückt der schwere Rucksack ungünstig auf den Rücken und die Arme/Handgelenke werden unnötig belastet.

Zur Auswertung: Bis auf wenige, konkrete Schlussfolgerungen kann ich damit nicht wirklich viel anfangen.
XXL- Fahrer wollen/brauchen nen 5 kg- Rahmen mit Mega- Dimensionen, kleine Biker brauchen ein gerades Sitzrohr, um die Tele-Sattelstütze maximal versenken zu können UND niedrigere Rahmen, als es derzeit bei XS- Rahmen zu geben scheint.
Das undurchsichtige Dritteln bei Länge etc. führe ich auf unterschiedliche Anatomien zurück... einer/eine hat proportional längere Arme als Beine und umgekehrt.

Eine Frage wie "Seid Ihr mit Eurer Rahmengrösse zufrieden" kann ja nur in der Mehrheit mit ner guten Note beantwortet werden. Wir kaufen ja nicht etwas, was uns nur ausreichend gut passt.


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2014)

So, und jetzt macht die Umfrage bitte nochmal und zwar so, dass jeder Teilnehmer in Verbindung mit den Fragen seine Körpergröße und Schrittlänge und die wichtigsten Maße (Reach, Stack, Sitzrohrlänge, effektive Oberrohrlänge) seines aktuellen Bikes eingeben kann


----------



## nuts (27. Juni 2014)

Dann würden

1.) Weniger User teilnehmen, weil es aufwändiger wäre
2.) Unter Umständen fehlerhafte Ergebnisse rauskommen, weil jemand eine Länge nicht weiß, und trotzdem mitmacht
3.) Auch nur der Durchschnitt der angebotenen Geometrien ermittelt


Wir werden von hier aus zusammen Geometrieentwürfe machen, und die in Paketen abstimmen lassen. Dabei dürfen die Wähler dann auch ihre Körpergröße angeben, am Ende haben wir dann hoffentlich die Größenempfehlung gleich mit dabei.


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Juni 2014)

@Scili - Es hat sich im Gesamtbild aber keine Mehrheit gefunden die mit ihrer Rahmengröße zufrieden ist. Bei Menschen um den Durchschnitt herum klappt das ganz gut, beim Rest sieht es düster aus.

@scylla - um dann raus zu finden das jemandem M von Hersteller x nicht so gut passt und M von Hersteller y besser gepasst hätte

Denke die Erkenntnis die auf jeden Fall aus dieser Umfrage gezogen werden kann ist, das gerade in den extremen Bereichen gerne auch von der Norm abgewichen werden darf.


----------



## Scili (27. Juni 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> @Scili - Es hat sich im Gesamtbild aber keine Mehrheit gefunden die mit ihrer Rahmengröße zufrieden ist. Bei Menschen um den Durchschnitt herum klappt das ganz gut, beim Rest sieht es düster aus.



Was folgern wir daraus?
Max. Variabilität oder n Kompromiss wie gehabt...
Wer richtig Geld zur Verfügung hat, sucht erstmal seine optimale Geo heraus oder noch besser: lässt sie sich anpassen und geht dann erst zu den Komponenten.
Wer- wie das Gros der Biker- nicht unbegrenzt Mittel zur Verfügung hat, schaut erstmal wo das beste Gesamtpaket oder die besten Teile fürs Geld dran sind und muss dann notgedrungen Kompromisse beim Rahmen eingehen.

Das wird wohl auch immer so bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Juni 2014)

Dass das Angebot von zwei Längen pro Rahmenhöhe durchaus seine Abnehmer finden würde


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Juni 2014)

@Scili:

So sehe ich das auch. 2-3cm machen richtig viel aus und wenn ich z.B. die Spannweiten meiner Kollegen ansehe, dann kommen trotz weniger Zentimeter Größenunterschied deutlichen Unterschiede in der Spannweite zusammen. (Ja, die Armlänge ist nicht ganz so relevant, aber die Unterschiede dort sind genauso bei den Beinen vorhanden und bei allem anderen auch.)

Und wenn ein Hersteller viel Auswahl anbietet, wird der Kunde überfordert sein und zumeist das falsche Wählen. 

Einzig kürzere Sattelrohre für alles kleiner M (oder gar L) wäre etwas das niemandem wirklich schadet und im Zeitalter von Variostützen viel bringen kann (nicht das ich sie bräuchte).


----------



## Scili (27. Juni 2014)

@Prof. Dr. YoMan : Jap. Die kürzeren Sattelrohre schaden keinem, der das nicht braucht aber geben entscheidende, im Nachhinein nicht mehr selbst anpassbare Vorteile für diejenigen, die das brauchen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Juni 2014)

Wenn das Sitzrohr so ausgelegt ist das auch ein Sattel weiter ausgezogen werden kann als "üblich" sollte das doch klappen.


----------



## Scili (27. Juni 2014)

Davon geh ich bei dieser hochwertig arbeitenden Bikeschmiede einfach mal aus


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juni 2014)

Also bei euren Geometrieen erscheinen mit die Sattelrohre doch etwas kurz. Peilt mal an, dass die maximal verfügbare Stützenlänge 400 mm ist. Alles andere macht absolut keinen sinn. Zum Argument der Movelock: Also bis Oktober warten wenn ich jetzt mein Rad bekmme. Was ist wenn die Stütze kaputt ist im Urlaub? Was ist wenn die Firma pleite geht?
Ich würde mir kein Rad kaufen wo ich mehr als 400 mm brauche (mit flachen Sattel). Einfach weil es keine Ersatzteile gibt. Sohar der M Rahmen welcher mir passen sollte wird zu eng. Ich gehe mal davon aus das die meisten Biker ihre Stütze gar nicht soweit versenken wollen. Mehr als meine aktuellen 125 mm hab ich noch auf keinen Trail gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Juni 2014)

Dann kann man ja L mit dem kurzen Oberrohr nehmen. Bei steilen Abfahrten ist es sehr angenehm den Sattel weiter zu versenken als auf dem Durchschnittshometrail.

Und ja, wenn es schneller und weniger steil ist versenke ich meinen Sattel auch nicht so weit.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juni 2014)

Mit Verlaub. Das ist Käse. Die 2% der Biker die ihren Sattel soweit versenken müssen dass er aufschlägt, wir reden hier von 20-30 cm, sollten nicht repräsentativ für so ein Fahrrad sein. Ich persönlich kenne niemanden der den Sattel soweit absenkt wie es möglich wäre. Einfach aus dem Grund weil man dann einfach keine vernünftige Kontrolle mehr hat. Ich empfinde am angenehmsten wenn man den Sattel in einer waagerechten Kurbelstellung kurz über den knien berühren bzw. einklemmen kann. Weiter unten macht es keinen sinn, weil einfach ein wichtiger Kontaktpunkt zum Rad fehlt.

Das 43 er Sattelrorhr geht ist absolut ok. (mir würde hier eine 38 er Stütze reichen). Nur finde ich die großen Größen etwas misslungen.

Achja: Nicht vergessen! Trailbike! Kein Downhiller.


----------



## Scili (27. Juni 2014)

Ich finde 150 mm Verstellbereich bei meinem M- Rahmen grenzwertig wenig.
Ich würde gerne die Schelle der Vario an mein Sitzrohr anschmiegen und nicht diese 5? cm haben, die diese über dem Ende des Sitzrohres ungenutzt absteht.
Ich komme 98% der riiiichtig steilen Stücker mit 150 mm versenkt runter, aber zu viel Freiheit zwischen den Beinen gibt's nie genug. Gilt für Unterhosen wie auch für die Versenkbarkeit von Sätteln


----------



## Scili (27. Juni 2014)

@dkc-live : Obacht! Kommt auf die Topografie des Einsatzgebietes an.
Steile Drop- Ins, die in meinen Gefilden schonmal vorkommen brauchen keinen Kontakt von Knie zu Sattel.
Nicht in die Subjektivität abfallen sondern global, allgemein mit max. Variabilität denken.

Fiktives Beispiel: Hersteller x bietet 750er Lenker kürzbar an. Reicht wohl auch für 80% aller Biker. Die 20% der ü750 Fraktion schauen dumm aus der Wäsche.
Hersteller y bietet 820er an und bedient alle -> Jeder kann es auf seine Vorlieben anpassen und erfährt 0 Nachteile.

Dieses Denken wünsche ich mir bei allen Aspekten eines Bikes, wo dies halt machbar ist.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Juni 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Mehr als meine aktuellen 125 mm hab ich noch auf keinen Trail gebraucht.





Das ist die Abfahrsposition. Und ich kenne mehr als ein halbes Dutzend Leute die das so handhaben (der Rest fährt mit Variostütze). Im Bergaufbetrieb habe ich massiv Sattelüberhöhung!
Ich mag keinen Kontakt mit dem Sattel. Weder mit den Klöten, noch mit dem Knie. Pedale und Lenker geben weitaus genug Kontrolle auf dem Rad. Ich könnte meine blauen Flecken sonst gar nicht zählen. Und jeder Fahrtechniklehrer wird dir sagen das deine Knie nix am Sattel zu suchen haben.

Klar, das hier ist ein Trailbike, aber eine 150er oder 170er sind einfach Pflicht.

@nuts: Danke für die viele Arbeit mit den Auswertungen. Ihr geht das schon richtig an. Bin mal gespannt wie groß nachher die Abnahme ist für die ganzen Spezialfälle, sofern sie gebaut werden.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Juni 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Also bei euren Geometrieen erscheinen mit die Sattelrohre doch etwas kurz. Peilt mal an, dass die maximal verfügbare Stützenlänge 400 mm ist. Alles andere macht absolut keinen sinn. Zum Argument der Movelock: Also bis Oktober warten wenn ich jetzt mein Rad bekmme. Was ist wenn die Stütze kaputt ist im Urlaub? Was ist wenn die Firma pleite geht?
> Ich würde mir kein Rad kaufen wo ich mehr als 400 mm brauche (mit flachen Sattel). Einfach weil es keine Ersatzteile gibt. Sohar der M Rahmen welcher mir passen sollte wird zu eng. Ich gehe mal davon aus das die meisten Biker ihre Stütze gar nicht soweit versenken wollen. Mehr als meine aktuellen 125 mm hab ich noch auf keinen Trail gebraucht.



Bezüglich der zu kurzen Sattelrohre gebe ich dir recht ! 

Ich würde mir am liebsten auch ein Bike kaufen  bei dem ich die Sattelstütze
nicht mehr wie 40cm raus ziehen müsste gibt es aber so gut wie nicht !

Du begehst mit deiner Aussage das du noch nie mehr wie 125mm gebraucht hast aber leider
den gleichen Denkfehler wie die meisten die "nur" eine mittlere oder von mir aus auch Durchschnittsgröße haben.
Dies ist nicht böse gemeint !
Du hast insoweit recht das 125mm für den Hometrail vollkommen ausreichen !
Aber mit 1,98m und einer Schrittlänge von 102cm (!!!!) wie bei mir reichen in anspruchsvollem
und steilen Gelände die 125mm einfach nicht mehr aus !
Ich merke immer wieder das die meisten sich das gar nicht vorstellen können oder wollen wie das
ist wenn man einen so wahnsinnig hohen Schwerpunkt hat !!!
Ehrlich !
Ihr habt gut grinsen mit euren 85cm Beinen !
Wenn ich meine 20cm Rase-Sattelstütze versenke bin ich erst 3cm unter eurem "hohen" Sattel !!!
Fahrt doch mal mit nur 3cm Absenkung und zwar nicht nur auf nem flowigen Hometrail !
Das würde ich mir gerne ankucken !


----------



## SebT-Rex (27. Juni 2014)

Moin,
 ich habe mich gestern mit Stefanus und Stefan beraten und wir möchten in der Tat die Geodiskussion anders gestalten als üblich. Als Bezugsgröße werden wir Reach&Stack rannehmen und nicht die (bisher übliche) Sitzrohrlänge. Das hat den Vorteil, das wir die Geo um die spürbaren (und nicht veränderbaren) Parameter herum konstruieren, das Sitzrohrmaß hat ja nur im nackten Rahmen Relevanz, sobald eine Stütze oder Laufräder drinstecken ist es hinfällig.
Sprich: wir werden mit die Reach&Stack Werte für jede Größe erarbeiten und dann das dazu gehörige Sitzrohrmaß festlegen, die Idee mit zwei Längen (und evt unterschiedlichen Sitzwinkeln) finde ich nach wie vor mega! Evt. könnte man den Aufwand reduzieren, wenn man die "Zweigleisigkeit" nur bei den mittleren Größen praktiziert (wird die Diskussion zeigen). 
Gruß, Basti


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Juni 2014)

Zugegeben - so unrecht hat @dkc-live nicht. Es geht auch nicht um´s Knie sondern um den unteren Oberschenkel  Aber wo der Sattel während der Abfahrt steht ist eine sehr persönliche Vorliebe die hier glaub auch nicht ausdiskutiert werden kann. Es haben alle Recht


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2014)

Im Bikepark mag das "Führen" des Sattels mit den Beinen durchaus seine Berechtigung haben.
Auf dem Trail will ich den Sattel aus dem Weg haben, so tief wie möglich. Das geht sogar soweit, dass ich extra deswegen keine Variostütze verbaue, meine Sattelstütze nach einem möglichst flach aufbauenden Kopf auswähle und auch beim Sattel auf flache Bauweise Wert lege.

Gerade weil es ein Trailbike und kein Downhiller werden soll, fände ich eine kurzes Sattelrohr (bei den kleinen Rahmengrößen) sinnvoll und angemessen!

Wenn jemand den Sattel gerne ein wenig höher mag ist er ja durch ein kurzes Sitzrohr nicht limitiert, sondern kann den Sattel einfach ein wenig draußen lassen. Wenn jemand den Sattel gerne tief mag und das Sitzrohr ist zu lang, hat er keine Chance daran was zu ändern (außer sich ein anderes Bike zu kaufen).


----------



## Scili (27. Juni 2014)

@Big-Uphill-L : Du hast ebensoviel Spielraum zw. Klöten und Sattel wie andere, kleine Personen. Dein hoher Schwerpunkt macht das Biken allgemein kippliger als bei kompakten Persönchen 

Oder eher: Vergleichbar viel Platz wie eine kleinere Person mit einem für diese Person tief abgesenkten Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (27. Juni 2014)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Bezüglich der zu kurzen Sattelrohre gebe ich dir recht !
> 
> Ich würde mir am liebsten auch ein Bike kaufen  bei dem ich die Sattelstütze
> nicht mehr wie 40cm raus ziehen müsste gibt es aber so gut wie nicht !
> ...


Das streite ich gar nicht ab. Aber was nützt es dir wenn du bei XL bei 198 eine 500 mm Stütze brauchst. Eine Reverb Stealth hat 420 mm. An der sollte man sich da orientieren. Da bekommste auch eine 200 mm Vecnum rein.

Reach und Stack habe ich noch nie verstanden. Da der Sattel einfach nicht mit einbezogen wird. Ich fürn meinen Teil befinde mich zu 80% auf dem Sattel.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (27. Juni 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> @Big-Uphill-L : Du hast ebensoviel Spielraum zw. Klöten und Sattel wie andere, kleine Personen. Dein hoher Schwerpunkt macht das Biken allgemein kippliger als bei kompakten Persönchen
> 
> Oder eher: Vergleichbar viel Platz wie eine kleinere Person mit einem für diese Person tief abgesenkten Sattel



Der Abstand wischen Klöten und Sattel ist klar !
Der ist bei z.B. 125mm Absenkung für alle gleich !
Das stimmt !
Viele können sich anscheinend nicht wirklich gut vorstellen wie "kippelig" 
und unangenehm ein so hoher Schwerpunkt ist !

Trotzdem sollten wir tatsächlich von einer 42cm Stütze ausgehen dann passt das auch bei (hoffentlich allen) großen Jungs !
Es gibt ja bestimmt noch "größere" wie mich !?

Aber nichts desto trotz hoffe ich ja (wie schon öfters erwähnt) auf einen 29'er Rahmen als "Abfallprodukt" !


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Reach und Stack habe ich noch nie verstanden. Da der Sattel einfach nicht mit einbezogen wird. Ich fürn meinen Teil befinde mich zu 80% auf dem Sattel.



Reach und Stack geben an, wie du auf dem Rad stehst, nicht wie du darauf sitzt. Ist ein anderer Einsatzbereich.
Wenn du die Sitzposition analysieren willst, dann schaust du dir lieber die effektive Oberrohrlänge, Sitzrohrlänge und Sitzwinkel an.

Was hier als Ergebnis rauszulesen scheint:
große (Rahmen-)Größen -> lieber längere Sitzrohre
kleine (Rahmen-)Größen -> lieber kürzere Sitzrohre

Von einer 400mm Stütze auszugehen, die maximal ausgezogen für die "empfohlene" Fahrergröße ausreichen soll, finde ich als Anhaltspunkt eine gute Idee . Wenn man von 10cm Mindesteinstecktiefe ausgeht, hätte man mit einer voll versenkbaren 400mm Stütze gute 26-27cm Versenkbereich (der Stützenkopf muss abgezogen werden). Eine Moveloc mit 20cm Verstellweg würde damit auch noch gerade so gehen wenn man genau am Limit mit der Beinlänge ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2014)

10cm



BTW, ich hätte gerne für mich einen Reach von 480-500, bei einem Sitzrohr von 48-50, denn nur so könnte ich die 200er Moveloc nutzen. Das sollte für alle mit 100er Schrittlänge reichen.
Ich fahre auch im Sitzen nicht gerne immer den Sattel so hoch, dass ich ne Leiter zum Aufsitzen brauche. Man wird ja älter.

Das Steuerrohr ist eher ein Problem, bei mir ginge da nix unter160, auch mit 27.5. Bei 29 entsprechend 140.


----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2014)

thx


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juni 2014)

Sind 413 mm Reach zu 588 mm Stack jetzt viel oder wenig für 178 mit 85 Schrittlänge? Ich habe bisher nur nach Oberrohr gekauft (585) und habe mich auf jedem Rad Pudelwohl gefühlt.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Sind 413 mm Reach zu 588 mm Stack jetzt viel oder wenig für 178 mit 85 Schrittlänge? Ich habe bisher nur nach Oberrohr gekauft (585) und habe mich auf jedem Rad Pudelwohl gefühlt.


 
Bist halt nur Durchschnitt  .

Das mit dem Reach kann man ja einfach in den Sitzwinkel übersetzen.
Ein Sitzwinkel von ca. 74° ist ja nun an sich nichts Neues, aaber: bei Freeride (so hiess das früher) und/oder Rahmen für große Menschen gab/gibt es ein Problem mit dem Radstand. Da immer auf die Oberrohrlänge geschaut wurde, hatten die Bikes (du kennst ja meine alten Canyons noch) immer kurzen Reach/flachen Sitzwinkel, um bei kurzem Radstand ein langes Oberrohr "vorzutäuschen".
Mittlerweile ist es aber voll ok, einen Radstand von 1250mm zu fahren ;D ...da wollen nun die kleineren Rahmengrößen auch mithalten,.

Das Problem ist bei mittleren Rahmengrössen nicht da. Aber auch da gibt es ja kurze und lange Geometrien (kurz zB Cube, lang zB Spezi).


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juni 2014)

Versteh ich nicht. Ich fahr einfach weiter


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2014)

kompakt, kurzer Reach (ca. 450), kurzer Radtsand, ideal für hier im Flachland





zu kurz, zu flacher Sitzwinkel (QED   - längst verschrottet)





480 Reach, Sitzrohr zu lang (53), Radstand wie ein Überlandbus...aber passt  nun sowas noch als Trailbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Juni 2014)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Sind 413 mm Reach zu 588 mm Stack jetzt viel oder wenig für 178 mit 85 Schrittlänge? Ich habe bisher nur nach Oberrohr gekauft (585) und habe mich auf jedem Rad Pudelwohl gefühlt.



"normal"

Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach: Im Stehen sind die wesentlichen Kontaktpunkte zum Rad die Pedale und der Lenker. Also misst man hier vom Tretlager beginnend bis vor zum Steuerrohr, um die stehende Position in "Zahlen" zu fassen -> Reach und Stack. 
Im Sitzen hast du einen Kontaktpunkt mehr: den Sattel. Also misst man hier von der Sattelstütze bis zum Steuerrohr, um die sitzende Position zu erfassen. 
Natürlich kannst du aus verschiedenen Daten auf alles mögliche zurückrechnen, z.B. kannst du dir aus eff. Oberrohr und Reach den Sitzwinkel ausrechnen. Wenn du in einer Geotabelle einen eher kurzen Reach und ein eher langes eff. Oberrohr siehst, dann weißt du z.B. ohne hinzuschauen, dass der Sitzwinkel eher flach sein muss.
Reach und Stack sind schlicht sinnvolle Ergänzungen zu den "alten" Maßen, um alles auf einen Blick zu haben und nicht immer rumrechnen zu müssen. Wenn du es nicht brauchst und damit nichts anfangen kannst, kannst du sie auch einfach ignorieren.

Mein Rad hat 395mm Reach, 570mm Stack und 576mm eff. Oberrohr.
Mit 35mm Vorbau sitze und stehe ich damit kompakt aber noch nicht eingeengt.
Körpergröße 170cm, Schrittlänge 82cm

Seit Versetzen zu den Basic Skills gezählt wird, ist Radstand doch kein Problem mehr  (vorausgesetzt, das Grünzeug neben der Kurve reicht keine Schadensersatzklage ein)
Kleiner Scherz... große Leute haben wohl nicht weniger Probleme als die Kleinen. Aber was will man machen, wenn man sich zwischen "auf dem Hinterrad sitzen" und "Langholzlaster" entscheiden muss. Ich glaub, in dem Fall würde ich auch den Langholzlaster wählen.


----------



## tobsinger (27. Juni 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> Was folgern wir daraus?
> Max. Variabilität oder n Kompromiss wie gehabt...
> Wer richtig Geld zur Verfügung hat, sucht erstmal seine optimale Geo heraus oder noch besser: lässt sie sich anpassen und geht dann erst zu den Komponenten.
> Wer- wie das Gros der Biker- nicht unbegrenzt Mittel zur Verfügung hat, schaut erstmal wo das beste Gesamtpaket oder die besten Teile fürs Geld dran sind und muss dann notgedrungen Kompromisse beim Rahmen eingehen.
> ...



und da liegt die krux an der sache, wo man getrost auch mal die marketing maschine kritisieren darf. Wann habt ihaber das letzte mal jemanden mit einem x7 oder slx schaltwerk gesehen? ... Lang ist her, eben, jeder schaut auf die komponenten anstatt sich Gedanken über die Geo zu machen. An hochwertigen komponenten ist auch mehr verdient als an custom geometrien. wer schlau ist baut sich sein radel selber auf. mit gescheitem komponenten mix. kleine leute (meisstens auch leichter) können da auch mal auf CC Laufräder greifen, obwohl sie nur trailen.
Meine Freundin erfreut sich jedenfalls an ihrem 13,kg ICB 1.0. der LRS ist leicht und war trotzdem nicht so teuer.


----------



## Pintie (27. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Darf man daraus folgern: Mitwachsende Kettenstreben braucht es wohl wirklich nicht? Oder lediglich: Steilere Sitzwinkel tun's auch?



Würde ich mal so behaupten - JA!

sonst trifft das Ergebnis sehr gut meine Erfahrung.


----------



## tobsinger (27. Juni 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 480 Reach, Sitzrohr zu lang (53), Radstand wie ein Überlandbus...aber passt  nun sowas noch als Trailbike.



Wenn das da oben deine normale Sattelposition zum Pedalieren ist, verstehe ich nicht warum das sitzrohr zu lang ist immerhin kannst du deine Variostütze noch 5-6cm versenken.  Ich kann bei meiner M Fanes die Stütze noch 3cm versenken und es reicht mir vollkommen aus.

Ich verstehe auch nicht wie die >190 Leute diesselben eigenschaften auf dem Trail wollen wie die Zwerge unter uns? Wenn man vom Durchschnittsmenschen und der dazu perfekten Geo ausgeht muss man um alles möglichst gleich zu halten einfach alles skalieren und Alles heisst auch die Kettenstreben Laufradgrösse etc. Dazu brauche ich keine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung. Dass dabei dann auf dem Trail nicht dasselbe herauskommt ist doch logisch oder. Ein kleiner mit kleinem Rad wird immer besser um Spitzkehren kommen als ein Hühne und der Hühne wird immer schneller ballern als der Zwerg. DH Damen sind tendenziell langsamer als die Herren, das liegt nicht an der Fahrtechnik, sondern an der Physik.

Natürlich müssten die KS mitwachsen macht aber keiner weil es viel günstiger ist, für alle Größen den geichen Hinterbau zu produzieren, zudem muss man auf die Kinematik schauen, damit die gleich bleibt.
Ob sich Alutech das leisten kann weiß ich nicht, was aber einfach ist, ist das Gusset am Sattelrohr etwas niedriger zu halten und wer mag sägt sein Rohr einfach ab. 'It's not rocket science, it's only a bike!'


----------



## Powerhouse (27. Juni 2014)

Mit meinen 193 cm und einer 96 Schrittlänge gibt es leider wirklich wenig Rahmen die passen. Die Kettenstreben können nicht kurz genug sein. Das bereitet mir nie Probleme. Der Sitzwinkel ist in der Tat wichtig, dass man bei einem großen Auszug nicht zu weit über dem Hinterrad sitzt. Fast immer ist das Steuerrohr und das Oberrohr zu kurz. Kurze Vorbauten kann ich bei keinem Rahmen den ich kenne fahren. ich benötige immer einen 120 mm Vorbau. Um den Lenker bei einem XL Rahmen auf Sattelhöhe zu bekommen benötige ich bei einem 29er Rahmen in der Regel 25 mm Spacer + 30 mm Riser Lenker. Alle 26er oder 27,5 Allmountainkonzepte brauche ich gar nicht erst probieren, da sich automatisch immer eine viel zu große Sattelüberhöhung ergibt. Die benötige ich aber allenfalls ab CrossCountry-Bike.


----------



## holgi35 (27. Juni 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Ob sich Alutech das leisten kann weiß ich nicht, was aber einfach ist, ist das Gusset am Sattelrohr etwas niedriger zu halten und wer mag sägt sein Rohr einfach ab. 'It's not rocket science, it's only a bike!'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (27. Juni 2014)

da die Sattelstütze eh bis zum Oberrohr muss, bringt das mit dem Sattelrohr kürzen nix.


----------



## Speziazlizt (27. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Dann würden
> 
> 1.) Weniger User teilnehmen, weil es aufwändiger wäre
> 2.) Unter Umständen fehlerhafte Ergebnisse rauskommen, weil jemand eine Länge nicht weiß, und trotzdem mitmacht
> ...



Sollte nicht vorher noch das eigentliche Rahmenkonzept stehen?


----------



## tobsinger (27. Juni 2014)

Powerhouse schrieb:


> Mit meinen 193 cm und einer 96 Schrittlänge gibt es leider wirklich wenig Rahmen die passen. Die Kettenstreben können nicht kurz genug sein. Das bereitet mir nie Probleme. Der Sitzwinkel ist in der Tat wichtig, dass man bei einem großen Auszug nicht zu weit über dem Hinterrad sitzt. Fast immer ist das Steuerrohr und das Oberrohr zu kurz. Kurze Vorbauten kann ich bei keinem Rahmen den ich kenne fahren. ich benötige immer einen 120 mm Vorbau. Um den Lenker bei einem XL Rahmen auf Sattelhöhe zu bekommen benötige ich bei einem 29er Rahmen in der Regel 25 mm Spacer + 30 mm Riser Lenker. Alle 26er oder 27,5 Allmountainkonzepte brauche ich gar nicht erst probieren, da sich automatisch immer eine viel zu große Sattelüberhöhung ergibt. Die benötige ich aber allenfalls ab CrossCountry-Bike.



das neue orbea zum Beispiel hat bei 5mm mehr Reach (L) als die Fanes (XL) ein 25mm kürzeres Sattelrohr. aber dafür musst Du halt tief in die Tasche greifen


----------



## tobsinger (27. Juni 2014)

Pilatus schrieb:


> da die Sattelstütze eh bis zum Oberrohr muss, bringt das mit dem Sattelrohr kürzen nix.


dann musst du dir so ein bike kaufen.


----------



## Luke-VTT (27. Juni 2014)

Spitzen Idee mit der Umfrage. Das habe ich in dieser Form noch nirgends so systematisch angegangen gefunden. Die dirt ist ja schon seit einiger Zeit auf dem Trichter "Länge läuft" und mich zumindest haben sie damit überzeugt.

Bei 189cm, einem langen Oberkörper und kurzen Beinen decken sich meine Erfahrungen also nicht mit der Mehrheitsmeinung der L/XL-Kunden. Ich würde mir ein Rad mit moderater Kettenstrebenlänge (von Größe zu Größe mitwachsend) aber langem Reach bei kurzer Sitz- und Steuerrohrhöhe wünschen.
Einige Firmen sind ja schon auf diesem Weg, bisher aber v.a. im 160mm Segment (Mondraker Foxy und Dune, Orbea Rallon, GT Sanction, Alutech Tofane). Eine vergleichbare Geometrie hätte ich gern aufs Trailbike übersetzt.

Meine Traumgeometrie für ein aggressives 130mm Trailbike würde in Rahmengröße L (bei einer Abstufung von S bis XL) etwa so aussehen:

66,5° HA (bei 542mm EBL = 150mm RS Pike)
ca 74° SA
120mm HT (tapered)
460mm ST
31,6mm ST ø (für eine 150mm Reverb)
1200-1210mm WB
ca 440mm CSt (+/- ca. 5mm pro Größe)
ca 450-460mm reach
ca 580-590mm stack
340mm BB
2,5" Reifenfreiheit


----------



## Kharne (27. Juni 2014)

Deiner Geometrie nach müsste ich mit 1,80 S fahren. Machen wir aus deinem L mal ein XL


----------



## Luke-VTT (27. Juni 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Deiner Geometrie nach müsste ich mit 1,80 S fahren. Machen wir aus deinem L mal ein XL



Naja, es war schon mit Absicht meine Traumgeometrie. Wenn Du Dir mal ein Mondraker Foxy anschaust, ist das noch deutlich extremer. Nichtsdestotrotz bliebe es auch dann eine für mich sehr gut funktionierende Geometrie, wenn man XL drauf schreiben würde. Dann sollte es aber noch eine Größe XXL darüber geben. Menschen mit langer Schrittlänge oder 200cm plus brauchen auf jeden Fall ein höheres und längeres Rad. Die Frage ist, ob ALutech ein Interesse hat, sechs rahmengrößen anzubieten.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2014)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Wenn das da oben deine normale Sattelposition zum Pedalieren ist, verstehe ich nicht warum das sitzrohr zu lang ist immerhin kannst du deine Variostütze noch 5-6cm versenken. .....
> Ob sich Alutech das leisten kann weiß ich nicht, was aber einfach ist, ist das Gusset am Sattelrohr etwas niedriger zu halten und wer mag sägt sein Rohr einfach ab. 'It's not rocket science, it's only a bike!'


 
Natürlich ist das die "unten" Position.
Hab doch geschrieben, dass die 200er Moveloc nicht passt - Absägen könnte man nur 5mm. Aber es gibt ja auch keine xxl bei Alutech mehr.

Der Vorteil eines Trailbikes sollte nicht durch Riesenradstand zunichte gemacht werden.
Flacher Lenkwinkel, länger Reach - da müssen die Kettenstreben so kurz wie möglich sein!

PS das Tofane hat in xl um die 470 reach. Mir würde das als 27.5 Trailbike reichen. Da musst du mit deinen 1.90 dich halt etwas mehr strecken


----------



## xTr3Me (27. Juni 2014)

Bzgl der eff. Oberrohrlänge kann ich nur eines sagen: Dieses Größe hat rein GAR NICHTS mit der Position wo ich sitze zu tun.. lediglich der Reach und Stack sind dafür ausschlaggebend. Wer nicht weiß warum, der sollte sich mal anschauen wie man einen Sattel richtig einstellt... dann versteht man es vielleicht..


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juni 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bzgl der eff. Oberrohrlänge kann ich nur eines sagen: Dieses Größe hat rein GAR NICHTS mit der Position wo ich sitze zu tun.. lediglich der Reach und Stack sind dafür ausschlaggebend. Wer nicht weiß warum, der sollte sich mal anschauen wie man einen Sattel richtig einstellt... dann versteht man es vielleicht..



Wie stell ich denn den Sattel richtig ein. Klär mich mal auf.

(zu Thesen muss ein Argument hinzugefügt werden, damit es Hieb und Stichfest werden kann.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (27. Juni 2014)

Hab ich schon x-fach gepostet, hier noch mal exklusiv für dich:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-ihren-mtb-sattel-perfekt-ein.689995.2.htm#10

Kann man im übrigen auf unendlich vielen Seiten im Internet nachlesen.


----------



## mogh (27. Juni 2014)

Ich bin 1,72cm klein und habe Beinlänge 79cm Oberkörper und Armlänge 60cm

Ich bin meistens genau an der grenze von S zu M und fahre meistens M. Wobei ein M Bike von der Laufruhe mir Taugt hänge ich oftmals beim Tourenfahren recht weit über dem Hinterrad, und ich vermisse natürlich die Wendigkeit eines S

Ein S aber für den Alltag finde ich zu Kurz ich falle dann gefühlt über den Lenker im stehen und muss meinen Po nach vorne schieben wenn ich mich setze nur der Oberkörper fühlt sich angenehm aufrecht.

Ich werde mir das Canyon in S Race edition mal ansehen vielleicht ist das die Lösung ????

grüße


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Juni 2014)

Powerhouse schrieb:


> Mit meinen 193 cm und einer 96 Schrittlänge gibt es leider wirklich wenig Rahmen die passen. Die Kettenstreben können nicht kurz genug sein. Das bereitet mir nie Probleme. Der Sitzwinkel ist in der Tat wichtig, dass man bei einem großen Auszug nicht zu weit über dem Hinterrad sitzt. Fast immer ist das Steuerrohr und das Oberrohr zu kurz. Kurze Vorbauten kann ich bei keinem Rahmen den ich kenne fahren. ich benötige immer einen 120 mm Vorbau. Um den Lenker bei einem XL Rahmen auf Sattelhöhe zu bekommen benötige ich bei einem 29er Rahmen in der Regel 25 mm Spacer + 30 mm Riser Lenker. Alle 26er oder 27,5 Allmountainkonzepte brauche ich gar nicht erst probieren, da sich automatisch immer eine viel zu große Sattelüberhöhung ergibt. Die benötige ich aber allenfalls ab CrossCountry-Bike.


120er Vorbau bei den Maßen? Krass. Ich bin 191 mit 93er Schrittlänge und komme bei meinem XL ICB 1.0 hervorragend mit einem 50er Vorbau und ähnlicher Lenker/Spacer Kombi klar. Hab noch nie so ausbalanciert auf nem Bike gesessen.

 Zu den Sitzrohren: ich habe beim ICB 1.0 immer gegen die kurzen Sitzrohre gewettert, gewonnen hat glaub ich die kürzeste zur Wahl stehende Variante. 50cm in L. Mittlerweile bin ich der Meinung für mich hätten es auch 48cm getan. Damit wäre die 420er Reverb immer noch weit genug drin, und ich hätte an der einen oder anderen Ecke wo ich die Reverb komplett einfahre noch mehr Bewegungsfreiheit.


----------



## dkc-live (28. Juni 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hab ich schon x-fach gepostet, hier noch mal exklusiv für dich:
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...-ihren-mtb-sattel-perfekt-ein.689995.2.htm#10
> 
> Kann man im übrigen auf unendlich vielen Seiten im Internet nachlesen.


Und wenn du einen schlechten Sitzwinkel hast der nicht im Stack/Reach wiedergeben wirst, siehst du das gar nicht. Und den Sattel bekommt du nie eingesellt


----------



## wavekiter (28. Juni 2014)

Ein wichtiger Aspekt, der bisher nicht explizit thematisiert worden ist:

*Verhaeltnis Beinlaenge / Oberkoerper*

Dieses hat massiven Einfluss auf die ideale Geo.

Bei mir ist es konkret so, dass ich sehr lange Beine fuer meine Groesse habe, (Schrittlaenge 91cm bei 1.80m Groesse).

Die hat zur Folge, dass ich an meinem Nicolai Helius AM bei passendem Rahmen M einen 45mm Vorbau fahre, mit 2cm Spacer und Lenkerrise den Lenker heben muss, und die laengstmoegliche Variostuetze noch mit Shim verlaengere....


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juni 2014)

wavekiter schrieb:


> Ein wichtiger Aspekt, der bisher nicht explizit thematisiert worden ist:
> 
> *Verhaeltnis Beinlaenge / Oberkoerper*
> 
> ...


 
Schrittlänge ca. 1/2 Körperlänge ist doch normaler Durchschnitt? Ich habe 202/100. Das kann aber auch am großen Kopf liegen. Oder am Hals. Und die Armlänge ist auch nicht berücksichtigt...

45er Vorbau ist doch auch normal - habe ich auch? Und 2cm Spacer habe ich auch, das macht schon wgen den Bremshebeln am Oberrohr Sinn. Und 420er Stütze wäre für bis Unterkante Oberrohr auch erforderlich.
Ob nun 60er oder 45er Vorbau, 450 oder 465 Reach usw. 1.5cm hin und her ist doch was für Gourmets (wobei ich natürlich vom Ideal für einen selbst ausgehe).


----------



## nuts (28. Juni 2014)

Dieses Mal werden sich nicht alle Körpergrößen für eine Geometrievariante entscheiden müssen, sondern jede Rahmengröße wird von den Leuten, für die sie in Frage kommt, ausgewählt werden (so der Plan). Klingt gut?

Die Umfrage hat uns in meinen Augen gut geholfen, was Hauptrahmenlänge und -höhe, Reach und Stack, angeht. Was in meinen Augen aber noch für einigen Gesprächsbedarf sorgen wird, sind Kettenstrebenlänge und Lenkwinkel. 

In den zwei für uns irgendwie relevanten Bike-Kategorien finden sich aus meiner Erfahrung (an 27,5"-bikes) ca. folgende Werte:

Trailbike 430 - 435 mm und 67 - 69°
Enduro 421 - 440 mm und 65 - 67° 

Hierbei muss klar sein, dass sich beide Größen auf den Radstand auswirken. Einseitige Kombinationen (kurze KS, flacher LW) sind in meinen Augen für unsere Zwecke nicht gut geeignet, da sie nur bergab so richtig aufgehen. Deshalb würde ich argumentieren: Je kürzer die Kettenstreben, desto steiler der Lenkwinkel, um die Radbalance zu wahren. (Eine andere Möglichkeit, dies zu erreichen, wäre ein kürzerer Reach, da sind wir aber durch die angestrebte Vorbaulänge (40 - 60 mm, oder nicht?) eingeschränkt)


----------



## duc-mo (28. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich argumentieren: Je kürzer die Kettenstreben, desto steiler der Lenkwinkel, um die Radbalance zu wahren. (Eine andere Möglichkeit, dies zu erreichen, wäre ein kürzerer Reach, da sind wir aber durch die angestrebte Vorbaulänge (40 - 60 mm, oder nicht?) eingeschränkt)



Ich sehe da kein Problem, bzw. keinen Wiederspruch...

430mm Kettenstreben, 67° Lenkwinkel und ein "etwas kürzere" Reach um den Radstand nicht ausufern zu lassen. Aus meiner Sicht wäre das die perfekte Geo für das angestrebte Bike!  
Bitte nicht vergessen, das soll hier ein Trailbike werden. 40mm Vorbauten "ab Werk" sind dafür etwas übertrieben, zumal man bei einem sehr kurzer Vorbau ab Werk keine Möglichkeit mehr hat das Bike im Nachhinein zu "verkürzen", wenn man wieder erwartend doch zu gestreckt sitzt. In der Kombination von oben fänd ich einen 70mm Vorbau ideal...


----------



## GoldenerGott (28. Juni 2014)

Ich sehe als Problem den beliebten Sitzrohroffset, der es ermöglicht, die Kettenstreben extrem kurz zu bauen und trotzdem nicht auf Federweg verzichten zu müssen. Für mich als 1,90 m Mann ein falscher Ansatz. Er bewirkt nämlich, dass der Sitzrohrwinkel exakt zur körpergrößengerechten Sattelstützenauszugslänge passen muss. Als Kettenstreben noch lang sein durften, verzichtete man auf diesen Offset, weshalb sich die Sitzposition nicht so extrem über die Hinterachse verschiebt. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist das alte 2005'er Kona Stinky. Ich fahre beim Stinky einen XXL Rahmen mit 449 mm langen Kettenstreben bei 178 mm Federweg. Die sonstigen Geometriedaten sind abgesehen von der Tretlagerhöhe mit etwas über 360 mm sehr modern und entsprechen eher modernen L Rahmen. Auch das Steuerrohr dürfte nicht kürzer sein. Sonst müsste ich mehr Spacer unterlegen. Moderne Rahmen haben dann ein 15 mm kürzeres Steuerrohr und ebensolche kürzere Tretlagerhöhe, was ich aber gar nicht unbedingt will, weil ich sonst auf verblockten Trails ständig mit den Pedalen hängen bleibe. Den Kritikpunkt, dass man mit langen Kettenstreben das Bike nicht gut zum Wheelie/Manual hochziehen kann lasse ich nicht gelten. Entweder kann man es, oder man kann es nicht. Da helfen auch kurze Kettenstreben nicht wirklich. Ich habe da den Vergleich, weil mein Fusion Raid mit 427 mm eher kurze Kettenstreben hat. Das hat aber auch einen Sitzrohroffset und ich sitze bei Rahmengröße L (hätte damals besser XL gewählt) fast über der Hinterradachse. Da fällt das hochziehen etwas zu leicht.
Jetzt soll das ICB Trailbike keine 180 mm Federweg bekommen. Da empfehle ich einen 0 Offset und entsprechend lange Kettenstreben. Man darf nicht immer das bauen, was gerade in den Magazinen angesagt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (28. Juni 2014)

Ich finde es recht interessant, wie sich manch einer die Überlistung der Physik wünscht: Auf der einen Seite können die Kettenstreben nicht kurz genug sein, dann ist aber die Sitzposition zu weit über dem Hinterrad... ein Sitzrohr-Offset ist auch nicht so toll... wenn man dann den Sitzwinkel steiler macht ist die Position beim pedalieren auf einmal nicht mehr angenehm... außerdem ergibt sich eine schlechte (Radlast-)Balance, wenn das Bike nach vorne raus zu lang wird...

Die Physik lässt sich nun mal nicht besiegen, das macht sich auch bei den ganz kleinen und großen Rahmen bemerkbar... gerade Probleme mit der Sattelüberhöhung lassen sich aufgrund der fixen Gabeleinbaulänge nur sehr begrenzt in den Griff bekommen, ein 50mm langes Steuerrohr wird einfach nicht halten und ein 200er Steuerrohr wird kaum ein Kunde akzeptieren, weil es einfach merkwürdig aussieht. In vielen Bereichen lassen sich also nur Kompromisse erreichen...

Deswegen meine Meinung: Superkurze Kettenstreben sind ganz großer Mist. Neben einer Geo-Disbalance ergeben sich auch noch eine Menge Bauraum-Probleme in der Konstruktion und die Steifigkeit leidet, weil es nicht genug Platz für große Queschnitte gibt. Eine 435er Kettenstrebe ist sicher nicht zu lang und erspart uns eine Menge unnötiger Probleme!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Juni 2014)

Also kurze Streben bedeuten für mich nicht wirklich wenig Steifigkeit. Das Demo hat 423er Streben und ist besonders für seine extreme Steifigkeit bekannt. Alles eine Frage der Konstruktion..


----------



## nuts (28. Juni 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Also kurze Streben bedeuten für mich nicht wirklich wenig Steifigkeit. Das Demo hat 423er Streben und ist besonders für seine extreme Steifigkeit bekannt. Alles eine Frage der Konstruktion..



Diskussionsgrundlage sollte immer das selbe Gewicht sein. Also: Erlauben längere oder kürzere Kettenstreben _bei gleichem Gewicht_ mehr Steifigkeit? Stefan sagt: Bei gleichem Gewicht erlaubt es ihm der zusätzliche Bauraum längerer Kettenstreben, größere Querschnitte / geringere Wandstärken zu konstruieren, die Steifigkeit steigt. Ich persönlich empfinde 430 mm als Maximum und würde im Gegenzug beispielsweise eine Limitierung des größten Kettenblatt bei 1-fach Aufbau auf 36 Zähne akzeptieren, um Bauraum zu schaffen. Schauen wir mal.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Juni 2014)

Diskussionsgrundlage sollte meiner Meinung nach das Fahrverhalten auf dem Trail sein.. und ein 130 mm Trailflitzer braucht keinen ewigen Radstand für hohe Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## nuts (28. Juni 2014)

Wie schön es wäre, wenn sich die Kettenstrebenlänge nur auf die Laufruhe auswirken würde.


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Juni 2014)

Ja, eine längere Kettenstrebenlänge macht das Bike auch weniger wendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (28. Juni 2014)

Wenn dafür der Lenkwinkel steiler ist, nein.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juni 2014)

Mein altes (etwas zu kleines xl) 301 hat kurze Kettenstreben und einen steilen Lenkwinkel (trotz Lyrik) . Finde ich nicht so prall, ist zwar recht flink im Unterholz, aber steil bergab sehr nervös.  Wenn es dann noch länger (passender Reach) wäre, wäre es voll beknackt - hab mal ein mk8 in XXL probegefahren, furchtbar. 
Ich finde eine gestrecktere Sitzposition verlangt nach flacherem Lenkwinkel, muss ja nicht 65 sein, aber...


----------



## xTr3Me (28. Juni 2014)

Bin gespannt was hier rauskommt. Lange Kettenstreben, kurzer Reach, steiler Lenkwinkel.. 130 mm und so schwer wie mein 160 mm Rad. 

Konnte die ganze Woche leider nicht biken, erst keine Zeit dann am kränkeln, etwas Schwarzmalerei  muss erlaubt sein


----------



## nuts (28. Juni 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich finde eine gestrecktere Sitzposition verlangt nach flacherem Lenkwinkel, muss ja nicht 65 sein, aber...



Warum? Schon mal Mondraker gefahren? 301 mit 160er Wippe? 

Da spielen halt so viele Faktoren rein. Wenn Du in ein altes 301 eine längere Gabel einbaust, wird zwar der Lenkwinkel flacher, aber auch das Tretlager höher. Mit der Wippe für mehr Federweg wird die Nummer ja dann noch schlimmer.


----------



## nuts (28. Juni 2014)

Ah, ich glaub ich hab's. 

Unser Ansatz "Eine höhe, mehrere Längen" wäre eine Chance, den Durchschnittsgroßen ein besser passendes Bike zu geben. Für die Randbereiche würde er aber in sehr sehr geringen Stückzahlen resultieren. Deshalb denke ich, die Kombination wäre geschickt, bei M und L vielleicht zwei Längen, bei XS und XL jeweils nur eine relativ extreme Größe.


----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2014)

Kettenstreben: Bitte die Länge der Rahmengröße anpassen!
Ein kleiner Rahmen mit zu langen Kettenstreben (mehr als 430 ist für meinen Geschmack furchtbar lang) ist genauso Mist und unausgewogen wie ein großer Rahmen mit zu kurzen Kettenstreben.


----------



## Luke-VTT (28. Juni 2014)

@scylla Kettenstreben der Rahmenlänge finde ich auch sehr sinnvoll. Gerade wenn Die Balance auf dem Rad so wichtig ist.

@nuts Zwei Längen, eine Höhe finde ich ein spitzen Konzept. Selbst bei einer Beschränkung auf die Kerngrößen.


----------



## veraono (29. Juni 2014)

mtblord schrieb:


> ich bin 13 und habe mir ein Canyon geholt in M da war ich 172 und jetzt bin ich 178 ein halbes Jahr später und jetzt hab ich das problem das mir der rahm bald zu klein wird und jetzt meine frage ist das komisch mit einem zu kleinen rahmen zu fahren oder ist das nicht schlimm mit einem zu kleinem rahmen zu fahren ?
> ich wusste nicht wohin mit der frage da hab ich sie hier reingestellt
> danke im voraus


Es ist vielleicht komisch aber vielleicht auch nicht schlimm und du kannst von jedem den du fragst eine andere Antwort bekommen.
Gib mal bei der Suchfunktion "Geometrie" ein , lies ein paar Stunden und wenn du dann unbedingt NOCH mehrere Meinungen dazu hören willst, Frag hier 
Hier schweifts sonst doch etwas zu sehr ab.


----------



## coastalwolf (29. Juni 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mein altes (etwas zu kleines xl) 301 hat kurze Kettenstreben und einen steilen Lenkwinkel (trotz Lyrik) . F...



Meinst Du Mk7 oder älter? Das Mk8 in XL hat schon 435er Streben.


----------



## beutelfuchs (29. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Deswegen meine Meinung: Superkurze Kettenstreben sind ganz großer Mist. Neben einer Geo-Disbalance ergeben sich auch noch eine Menge Bauraum-Probleme in der Konstruktion



Komisch, wenn man in dem Zitat superkurze Kettenstreben durch uebergrosse Laufräder ersetzt, stört all das plötzlich keinen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juni 2014)

G.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2014)

420mm ist kurz genug.
Wenn der Reach nun 475 ca. wär statt 430 und das Tretlager statt 360 so 345-350, und der Lenkwinkel bei so 66 , wär ich zufrieden.
Und Gewicht inkl. Dämpfer der Rahmen dann bitte unter 2,8kg.


----------



## Plumpssack (29. Juni 2014)

Ich finde das Bike sollte mindestens 20mm BB Drop haben, damit es sich auch wirklich wie eine Trailrakerte fährt.


----------



## foreigner (30. Juni 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich finde das Bike sollte mindestens 20mm BB Drop haben, damit es sich auch wirklich wie eine Trailrakerte fährt.


Absolut korrekt ! Wir haben wenig Federweg und dementsprechend wenig Negativfederweg. Das und die 650B laufräder müssen bei der Tretlagerhöhe berücksichtigt werden. Un da hast du absolut recht, wenn sich dass dann spritzig und wendig fahren soll, dann lande ich auch bei mindestens -20mm.


----------



## nuts (1. Juli 2014)

*Abstimmung 1: *

Rahmengrößen-unabhängige Werte - es stehen beispielsweise 6 Varianten zur Wahl, eine wird genommen (es sei denn bspw. große Fahrer wünschen eindeutig längere Kettenstreben oder so, dann müssen wir über zwei Hinterbauten oder Längenverstellung nachdenken). Größenabhängige Lenkwinkel wären kein Problem, haben wir aber noch nichts von gehört.

Was hieltet ihr beispielsweise von diesen Abstimmungsoptionen?




Gleich zur Erklärung mit: Wir glauben, dass unser Trailbike auch in flachem Geläuf super funktionieren muss. Eine radikale Kombination von bspw. 420 mm KS + 65,5° Lenkwinkel (Orbea Rallon...) halten wir da nicht für den richtigen weg, weil zwangsläufig die Gewichtsverteilung zu sehr auf dem Hinterrad landen wird, es sei denn, man zwingt sich irgendwie nach vorne (was wir auf der Feierabendrunde nicht vorhaben, und auch langen Vorbauten stehen wir mehr als skeptisch gegenüber  ). Deshalb sind zwei theoretisch mit den obigen Werten denkbare Kombinationen ausgeschlossen. 


*Abstimmung 2*:

Rahmengrößenabhängige Werte

Reach, Stack, Sitzrohrwinkel, Steuerrohrlängen,...


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (1. Juli 2014)

Ich bin kein Freund von zu niedrigen Tretlagern.....ich hatte das beim CD Jekyll das war zum kotzen !
Im Trail (gerade und bergauf) hatte das Pedal andauernd Kontakt zu irgendwelchen Wurzeln und Steinen !!!
33,5cm kommt mir schon echt niedrig vor !!!???
Ich glaube das hatte das Jekyll auch so ca........
Aber gut......da der Negativfederweg nicht so groß ist wie bei einem Bike mit mehr FW 
dann sinkt ja auch das TL nicht zu sehr ab !!!
Oder ???

PS: Wenn der Vorbau nicht zu lang werden soll muss halt das Oberrohr länger werden !


----------



## nuts (1. Juli 2014)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund von zu niedrigen Tretlagern.....ich hatte das beim CD Jekyll das war zum kotzen !
> Im Trail (gerade und bergauf) hatte das Pedal andauernd Kontakt zu irgendwelchen Wurzeln und Steinen !!!
> 33,5cm kommt mir schon echt niedrig vor !!!???
> Ich glaube das hatte das Jekyll auch so ca........
> ...



Genau, wir werden wegen nur 130 mm Federweg auch nur etwa 30 mm SAG haben. Eigentlich wäre immer die Angabe der SAG-Innenlagerhöhe interessanter, aber das ist wegen Gabelsag... schwierig.  Wir landen dann irgendwo bei 300+ mm Tretlagerhöhe, was nicht ganz ungewöhnlich ist.

Jedenfalls hätten wir dafür 20-25 mm Innenlagerabsenkung. Können aber auch gern die Optionen 330 und 340 zur Wahl stellen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (1. Juli 2014)




----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> *Abstimmung 1: *



Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen 
Bitte zählt doch die Kettenstreben zu den größenabhängigen Werten!
Sonst hat am Ende der Zwerg einen Langholzlaster unter sich und der Riese fällt im Uphill hinten runter.

300mm Tretlagerhöhe im Sag finde ich fast schon gruslig tief. Vor allem für ein Trailbike. Wenn du schon sagst, dass es im Flachen und im Uphill gut funktionieren muss: es gibt doch nichts nervigeres, als im verblockten Uphill ständig auf die Kurbelstellung achten zu müssen, wenn man sowieso schon wegen der Steilheit total am Ende ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (1. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin mich zu wiederholen
> Bitte zählt doch die Kettenstreben zu den größenabhängigen Werten!
> Sonst hat am Ende der Zwerg einen Langholzlaster unter sich und der Riese fällt im Uphill hinten runter.



Und 435mm Kettenstreben als längste Option machen das Bike zu nem Langholzlaster???


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Und 435mm Kettenstreben als längste Option machen das Bike zu nem Langholzlaster???



an einem XS Rahmen schon!


----------



## Speziazlizt (1. Juli 2014)

Das Knolly Endorphin (26" Räder), ich fand es richtig gut, hat z.B. nur 424mm Kettenstebenlänge, einen 67°Lenkwinkel aber eine BB Höhe von 340mm.

Es würde mir erstmal schwer fallen aus den oben genannten Varianten eine auszuwählen ohne dies nun vergleichen zu müssen.


----------



## nuts (1. Juli 2014)

Naja, ist vielleicht schlecht formuliert, größenabhängig und unabhängig. Wie gesagt: Wenn sich die kleinen Leute wirklich mehrheitlich für die kürzeren, die großen für die längeren Kettenstreben aussprechen, dann werden wir versuchen, das Realität werden zu lassen. Entweder durch eine Verstellung (auch wenn das eigentlich nicht gewünscht war und etwas wiegt) oder durch zwei Hinterbau-Versionen (Kosten schlechter, Gewicht besser).

Wir machen die andere Innenlagerhöhen-Option auf 340. 5 mm sind bisschen wenig um sich zu entscheiden. Also: Entweder 15 oder 25 mm BB Drop


Und evtl. nennen wir ein paar Bikes mit ähnlichen Werten, wobei das teilweise schwer zu finden sein wird


----------



## Speziazlizt (1. Juli 2014)

BB Drop ist in dem Fall ein tieferes Tretlager im Vergleich zur Radachse?


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Juli 2014)

So wie man bei der Laufradgröße wie beliebteste Wahl (26") außen vor gelassen hat, so lässt man jetzt die beste Kombination aus kurzer Kettenstrebe und flachem Lenkwinkel raus. Das wird echt ne verdammt langweilige CC-Gurke..naja was solls, gibt genug andere schöne Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (1. Juli 2014)

Die KS Länge und der Winkel des Knolly stehen z.B. zur Verfügung - und das Rad ist alles andere als eine langweilige CC Gurke! Ok, es hat 10mm mehr Federweg als der von uns hier angepeilte.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> .... Entweder durch eine Verstellung (auch wenn das eigentlich nicht gewünscht war und etwas wiegt) oder durch zwei Hinterbau-Versionen (Kosten schlechter, Gewicht besser).....



Soviel kann das net wiegen, selbst bei einem Hinterbau...








G.


----------



## duc-mo (1. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> an einem XS Rahmen schon!



Und bei welcher Kettenstrebenlänge in Größe XS/S wäre es kein "Langholzlaster" mehr???


----------



## nuts (1. Juli 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Soviel kann das net wiegen, selbst bei einem Hinterbau...
> G.



Das ist in der Tat schön gelöst. Schauen wir mal, ob wir es brauchen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat schön gelöst. Schauen wir mal, ob wir es brauchen



Speziell damit ließen sich ja sogar 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen   ....aber ich werd mich hüten es auszusprechen  

G.


----------



## Kharne (1. Juli 2014)

Feigling!

Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.
Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.
Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.
Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.
Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.
Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.
Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.
Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.
Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.
Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.
Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.
Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.
Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.
Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.
Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.
Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.


----------



## Kharne (1. Juli 2014)

Wenn es so weitergeht fang ich an zu sparen. Aber dann bitte auf ne 545mm Gabel auslegen, so dass meine Vengeance auch noch passt


----------



## ONE78 (1. Juli 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Feigling!
> 
> Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.
> Wir wollen nen verstellbaren Hinterbau um auch 26" fahren zu können.
> ...



Ich glaub du hast da was verwechselt...

WIR WOLLEN 29ZOLL!!!!


----------



## Kharne (1. Juli 2014)

Für die komischen Vögel die Trekkingreifen (  ) haben wollen wird doch wohl noch ne 3. Option drin sein???


----------



## arghlol (1. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> *Abstimmung 1: *


Eigentlich fehlen da zwei Optionen mit 67° Lenkwinkel. Die Innenlagerhöhe dürfte doch unabhängig von allen anderen Werten der Geometrie sein, oder?
Ich würde deswegen die Innenlagerhöhe auch unabhängig abfragen und vielleicht dafür eine Option mehr zur Auwahl stellen (z.B. 330, 335 & 340).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (1. Juli 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Eigentlich fehlen da zwei Optionen mit 67° Lenkwinkel. Die Innenlagerhöhe dürfte doch unabhängig von allen anderen Werten der Geometrie sein, oder?
> Ich würde deswegen die Innenlagerhöhe auch unabhängig abfragen und vielleicht dafür eine Option mehr zur Auwahl stellen (z.B. 330, 335 & 340).



Ja, das sind nicht alle möglichen Kombinationen aus Lenkwinkel, Innenlagerhöhe und Kettenstrebenlänge. Das wären nämlich insgesamt 12, was unter Garantie zu unklaren Verhältnissen führen würde. 

Deshalb finde ich Deinen Vorschlag sehr gut, ich stelle die aktualisierten Optionen gleich kurz hier rein, werden dann morgen zur Abstimmung freigegeben.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (1. Juli 2014)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund von zu niedrigen Tretlagern.....ich hatte das beim CD Jekyll das war zum kotzen !
> Im Trail (gerade und bergauf) hatte das Pedal andauernd Kontakt zu irgendwelchen Wurzeln und Steinen !!!
> 33,5cm kommt mir schon echt niedrig vor !!!???



335 mm unsagged finde ich auch absolut grenzwertig, von 300 mal ganz zu schweigen! das einzige, was ich an meim ggw trailbike zu kritisieren habe, ist die zu geringe tretlagerhöhe von 330 mm. um aufsetzen zu vermeiden, habe ich kürzere kurbeln (170mm) und die flachstmöglichen pedale montiert (die gabel ist mit 150 mm fw bereits 10 mm länger als empfohlen), und selbst das hilft nicht immer. wer öfters mal verblockte uphills zu bewältigen hat, wird mir recht geben.


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2014)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Und bei welcher Kettenstrebenlänge in Größe XS/S wäre es kein "Langholzlaster" mehr???



ein cm weniger z.B., also 425


----------



## nuts (2. Juli 2014)




----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> So wie man bei der Laufradgröße wie beliebteste Wahl (26") außen vor gelassen hat, so lässt man jetzt die beste Kombination aus kurzer Kettenstrebe und flachem Lenkwinkel raus. Das wird echt ne verdammt langweilige CC-Gurke..naja was solls, gibt genug andere schöne Räder.


Schau noch mal in den Eröffnungsthread und schau dir die gewünschten Charaktereigenschaften an, da liegt dein persönlicher Wunsch meilenweit daneben! Wir bauen kein kurzhubiges Enduro!
Gruß, Basti


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2014)

Es ging darum ein Rad mit Enduro"genen" zu bauen und die sehe ich hier absolut gar nicht.


----------



## duc-mo (2. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Es ging darum ein Rad mit Enduro"genen" zu bauen und die sehe ich hier absolut gar nicht.



Dann mach die Augen auf...


----------



## scylla (2. Juli 2014)

ich bin für Version X: 66°, 425mm (kleine Rahmengröße), 360mm 
Mit FW von ca. 130mm gäbe das bestimmt ein super Trailbike, das es noch nicht tausend Mal auf dem Markt gibt 
(umweltschonend obendrein, weil man nicht jeden Stein auf dem Trail mit Pedalen oder Kettenblättern/Bash bearbeitet)


----------



## H.B.O (2. Juli 2014)

67 und 435 hört sich gut an. tretlagerhöhe bin ich hin und her gerissen - mein bike hat bei 120mm federweg 331mm tretlagerhöhe und ich hab keine probleme. ob 330mm bei 130mm federweg noch gut funktioniert weiß ich nicht, bei straffem fahrwerk und viel antisquat bin ich aber zuversichtlich. im zweifel halt mal nen proto bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Es ging darum ein Rad mit Enduro"genen" zu bauen und die sehe ich hier absolut gar nicht.


Mit 67° LW hätten wir vor zwei Jahren noch ein "Superenduro" gebaut ,-) Mal im Ernst: Das ICB2.0 soll zwei völlig gegensätzliche Konzepte auf sich vereinen, da macht es wohl kaum Sinn an allen Ecken und Kanten ins Extrem zu gehen, mal abgesehen davon, dass sich 66° LW und 420er KS nur mit Krampf zu fahren sind.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre derzeit ca. 67° LW (HT, ohne SAG 65,7°) mit 430er Kettenstreben. Ist definitiv ausreichend Laufruhig, aber trotzdem noch quirlig auf dem Trail. Da ist dann noch mehr als genug Enduro drin.

Mit der Tretlagerhöhe hab ich am ICB interessanterweise keine Probleme. Und das obwohl das BB da deutlich niedriger liegt als beim Vorgängerbike, nem Poison Curare. Beim Curare hab ich öfter mal Bergauf die Kurbel in den Boden gerammt, obwohl das Trtelager deutlich oberhalb der Radachsen lag. Ich hing da anscheinend mit meinen 1,90m und ca. 90kg so weit über dem Hinterrad dass der, zum Durchsacken neigende, Hinterbau einfach nurnoch nachgegeben hat. Das ICB bleibt wohl deutlich höher im Federweg und ich setze kaum noch auf.
Oder ich fahr zu wenig verblockt bergauf, kann auch sein.


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


>



Und wo geht´s nun zur Abstimmung? 

@Alutech 
Wird der Funktionsmusterprototyp nun eigentlich schon nebenher gebaut oder wartet ihr damit bis zur fertig abgestimmten Geometrie?


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Und wo geht´s nun zur Abstimmung?
> 
> @Alutech
> Wird der Funktionsmusterprototyp nun eigentlich schon nebenher gebaut oder wartet ihr damit bis zur fertig abgestimmten Geometrie?


Den bauen wir, sobald Geo und Kinematik final sind. Stefan beginnt nächste Woche mit den Zeichnungen, es wird wohl zwei Versionen mit unterschiedlichem Lageraufbau geben.


----------



## foreigner (2. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


>


Hallo,

ich finde das ganze nicht sehr sinnvoll. Ich denke, dass hier wieder ein wenig zusammenpassendes Bike heraus kommen kann:
Beispiel: In der ersten Abstimmung kommt raus:
Lenkwinkel: 66°
Kettenstrebe: 435mm
Und am besten noch ein viel zu hohes Tretlager mit 340mm.

Bei der nächsten Abstimmung wollen dann aber alle beispielsweise ein langen Reach mit 440mm bei m. Am besten dann och einen niedrigen Stack. So, fertig ist der stelzige, kippelige Panzer. Von wendigem Trailbike keine Spur.

Meiner Meinung ist es dringend erforderlich und ein Muss, dass man den Reach und den Stack mit Kettenstrebenlänge und Lenkwinkel zusammen zur Abstimmung stellt. Nur so können sicher überhaupt sinnvolle Ergebnisse heraus kommen.
Bei flacheren Lenkwinkeln und längeren Kettenstreben gehört auch ein kürzerer Reach dazu.
Bei langem Reach gehört ein steilerer Lenkwinkel und kürzere Kettenstreben, sowie ein etwas größerer Stackwert dazu. Sonst wird die Geometrie schlichtweg unbrauchbar! Ihr müsst eine Größe (Beispiel M ) nehmen und damit dann ein grundsätzlich sinnvolles Verhältnis zu den anderen Werten schaffen. Diese Geos gehören zur Abstimmung gestellt. Es gab vor allem im vorhergegangen Thread zur Geo-Diskussion gute Beispielgeometrien. Diese sollten zur Wahl gestellt werden.

Ihr solltet außerdem noch dringend eine Erläuterung zur Tretlagerhöhe geben. Man muss mal ganz klar sagen, dass wir hier nur 130mm haben und alleine vom Negativfederweg her 1cm weniger haben als die 160mm Bikes auf denen hier viele unterwegs sind. Aus meiner Sicht wäre der klarere Wert der Tretlageroffset. Tretlagerhöhe ist schwammig und abhängig von Reifen, Felgenbreite... . Ich würde da
-17mm -20mm -23mm
zur Wahl stellen. Gar keine so große Spreizung in irgendwelche absoluten Extreme. Weder zu hoch oder zu tief.
Dann beißt sich das ganze auch nicht mit sonst heraus kommender Geometrie.
Eigentlich bin ich sogar der Meinung, dass die Tretlagerhöhe zu den anderen Werten auch zugeordnet gehört. Bei einem Bike mit langem Reach, kurzen Kettenstreben und steilerem Lenkwinkel ist ein sehr niedriges Tretlager beispielsweise essentiell (sonst fährt sich das wirklich nicht schön). Bei anderen Geometrien ist der Wert nicht ganz so wichtig.

Ich hatte mal am Anfang den Vorschlag gemacht zusammenhängende und passende "Geometriekonzepte" abzustimmen, was in der Diskussion auch gut ankam. Ich bin immer noch der Meinung damit bekäme man die besten Geometrien. Gute Vorschläge dazu gab es schon einige (insbesondere im vorherigen Thread). Ich weiß nicht, warum man hier das gleich zusammengestöpsel wie beim ICB 1 wieder anfängt. Damals hat man noch relativ viel Glück gehabt, aber auch da hätte es besser kommen können. Für die sonstige Geometrie hat das erste ICB beispielsweise einen viel zu niedrigen Stack und ein etwas zu hohes Tretlager bekommen, weil kurze Steuerohre gerade "in" waren. (Das war aber damals schon klar. Ich kenne auch keinen, der im 1er ICB bei den kleineren Rahmen nicht mindestens 2cm Spacer drin hat. Zu gut deutsch, das war damals schon absehbarer Mist, der aus der nicht zusammenhängenden Abstimmung heraus kam.)

*Bitte macht das diesmal besser !!!*


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. Juli 2014)

Man kann doch auch genauso gut im Anschluss die passenden Reach und Stack Werte zur Abstimmung stellen. Du hast aber Recht, so stimmt niemand die Katze im Sack ab und wundert sich nachher das es die von ihm favorisierten Reach und Stack Werte nicht mehr gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (2. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde das ganze nicht sehr sinnvoll. Ich denke, dass hier wieder ein wenig zusammenpassendes Bike heraus kommen kann:
> Beispiel: In der ersten Abstimmung kommt raus:
> ...


Kann man alles unterschreiben, man sollte nur bei der Angabe von BB Drop noch dazu schreiben bei welcher Tretlagerhöhe man ungefähr landet.


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde das ganze nicht sehr sinnvoll. Ich denke, dass hier wieder ein wenig zusammenpassendes Bike heraus kommen kann:
> Beispiel: In der ersten Abstimmung kommt raus:
> ...


Wir haben das Thema schon intern rcht häufig diskutiert und auch dein Vorschlag aus dem anderen Thread kam häufig auf den Tisch. Deien Übersicht macht Sinn und könnte im Prinzip genauso zur Wahl gestellt werden, allerdings wollen wir uns nicht wieder dem Vorwurf aussetzen, die Wahl zu restriktiv zu machen. Darum stimmen wir im ersten Schritt den Grundlegenden Charakter des Bikes ab und gehen dann in der zweiten Diskussion auf die größenspezifische Diskussion ein. Diese wird natürlich von der ersten Diskussion beeinflusst und dem entsprechend werden nicht alle Varianten möglich sein.
Ich denke, dass Ergebnis wird sehr nahe an einem deiner Entwürfe sein...


----------



## foreigner (2. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Wir haben das Thema schon intern rcht häufig diskutiert und auch dein Vorschlag aus dem anderen Thread kam häufig auf den Tisch. Deien Übersicht macht Sinn und könnte im Prinzip genauso zur Wahl gestellt werden, allerdings wollen wir uns nicht wieder dem Vorwurf aussetzen, die Wahl zu restriktiv zu machen. Darum stimmen wir im ersten Schritt den Grundlegenden Charakter des Bikes ab und gehen dann in der zweiten Diskussion auf die größenspezifische Diskussion ein. Diese wird natürlich von der ersten Diskussion beeinflusst und dem entsprechend werden nicht alle Varianten möglich sein.
> Ich denke, dass Ergebnis wird sehr nahe an einem deiner Entwürfe sein...



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so ganz funktioniert. Würde man jetzt wirklich über Lenkwinkel, Kettenstrebe und Tretlagerhöhe abstimmen und das Ergebnis ist verbindlich, dann hieße das konsequent weiter gedacht, dass , wie @Speziazlizt auch schreibt, bestimmte Reach und Stackwerte (die nicht passen) im nächsten Schritt gar nicht zur Wahl stehen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ihr das macht. Bzw. finde ich das eigentlich viel restriktiver und ich prophezeie euch schon jetzt, dass es dann denn großen Aufschrei bein einigen gibt, die ihre geliebten Reach-werte vermissen. Schränkt ihr nicht ein, kann eben genau aber eine zueinander "unpassende" Geometrie heraus kommen. Das ist ja der Grund der für die Konzepte spricht. Man kauft nicht die Katze im Sack und es ist von Anfang an transparent.

Wenn ihr unbedingt erst den Grundcharakter des Bikes abstimmen wollt, dann lasst über den Radstand einer Größe abstimmen. Das legt eher den Grundcharakter fest. Den kann man dann mit verschiedenen Geos  (Beispiel: Flacher Winkel, längere Kettenstreben, kurzer Reach oder steilerer Winkel, kürzere Kettenstreben, langer Reach) erreichen.

Und selbst wenn es eine Einzelabstimmung wie im Beitrag von nuts gibt, warum fehlt dann bei den Kettenstreben zum Beispiel die goldene Mitte mit 430mm? Gibt wieder nur kurz oder lang, aber nix dazwischen.


----------



## foreigner (2. Juli 2014)

Noch ein Kritikpunkt:
425mm Kettenstreben und 66,5° Lenkwinkel können genauso agil sein wie 68°Lenkwinkel und 435mm Kettenstreben. Ich finde die Darstellung verwirrt !
Und die Tretlagerhöhe ist keineswegs unabhängig vom Fahrverhalten. Ein niedriges Tretlager bedingt eindeutig mehr Laufruhe aber auch mehr Agilität in Kurven. Die Tretlagerhöhe ist zwar nicht agil oder wendig zuzuordnen, aber unabhängig auch nicht.


----------



## nuts (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn sonst alles gleich ist? Äh ne?

1° Lenkwinkel bedeutet nämlich nicht nur 10 mm mehr Radstand, sondern  auch noch eine Vergrößerung des Nachlaufs, weshalb 1° Lenkwinkel einen stärkeren Einfluss auf die Laufruhe hat als 10 mm Kettenstreben.

Die Entscheidung darf davon unabhängig getroffen werden, nicht die Fahreigenschaften sind unabhängig. Aber guter Hinweis, das könnte man missverstehen


----------



## nuts (2. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wenn ihr unbedingt erst den Grundcharakter des Bikes abstimmen wollt, dann lasst über den Radstand einer Größe abstimmen. Das legt eher den Grundcharakter fest. Den kann man dann mit verschiedenen Geos  (Beispiel: Flacher Winkel, längere Kettenstreben, kurzer Reach oder steilerer Winkel, kürzere Kettenstreben, langer Reach) erreichen.



Goldene Mitte? Da denke ich nur an 27,5"

Radstand? Da weiß ich doch überhaupt nicht für was ich mich da entscheide, bzw. kommt unter Garantie hinten was anderes raus als vorne gedacht wurde.

Einschränkung des Reach? Unbedingt. Wenn hier 66° abgestimmt wird, schränken wir den ein. Wir weisen auch darauf hin.


----------



## foreigner (2. Juli 2014)

bei der Winkelbeispiel Geschichte bin ich dann auch von anderen (passenden) Reach-Werten ausgeganen.

Aber wenn ihr das wirklich so macht und auch einschränkt, dann kann ich damit leben.


----------



## foreigner (2. Juli 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Goldene Mitte? Da denke ich nur an 27,5"


Haben wir doch auch. Ist doch nicht verkehrt (bzw. war die Entscheidung ja genau genommen eingeschränkt und für ein wendiges, spritziges Bike schlichtweg das kleinere Übel).


----------



## arghlol (2. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Für die sonstige Geometrie hat das erste ICB beispielsweise einen viel zu niedrigen Stack und ein etwas zu hohes Tretlager bekommen, weil kurze Steuerohre gerade "in" waren. (Das war aber damals schon klar. Ich kenne auch keinen, der im 1er ICB bei den kleineren Rahmen nicht mindestens 2cm Spacer drin hat. Zu gut deutsch, das war damals schon absehbarer Mist, der aus der nicht zusammenhängenden Abstimmung heraus kam.)



Aber die Gründe, warum die Leute das Carver ICB mit min. 2 cm Spacer fahren, sind doch eher, dass sonst die Sattelüberhöhung zu groß wird und die Bremshebel am Oberrohr anschlagen.
Ansonsten muss der Stack bei größerem Reach doch eher kleiner werden, damit man etwas Druck auf das Vorderrad bekommt.
Sonst wird der Abstand zwischen Tretlager und Steuerrohr immer größer und das Gewicht wandert weiter Richtung Hinterachse.

Zusammen mit den kurzen Kettenstreben finde ich die Balance stehend im ersten ICB nicht so schlecht.
Allerdings fahre ich es mit einer 545 mm langen Gabel und könnte mir sogar vorstellen die Länge noch auf 535 mm zu verkürzen.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mit 67° LW hätten wir vor zwei Jahren noch ein "Superenduro" gebaut ,-) Mal im Ernst: Das ICB2.0 soll zwei völlig gegensätzliche Konzepte auf sich vereinen, da macht es wohl kaum Sinn an allen Ecken und Kanten ins Extrem zu gehen, mal abgesehen davon, dass sich 66° LW und 420er KS nur mit Krampf zu fahren sind.



Vor zwei Jahren, ernsthaft? In den letzten beiden Jahren hat sich enorm viel in der Bikebranche getan, dass man nicht auf den damaligen Entwicklungsstand verweisen sollte. Die Geometrien wurden massiv verändert, viele neue Technik kam ans Rad. 
Da ich merke, dass die Mehrzahl hier gerne ein Bike sieht was mich nicht ansprechend würde enthalte ich mich jetzt und bin gespannt was hier rauskommt  - es hat eben jeder mit seiner Fahrweise und den Rädern die er kennt andere Erfahrungen gemacht, weshalb es mich wenig verwundert, dass hier völlig gegensätzliche Vorstellungen von einer guten Rahmengeometrie bestehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (2. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Vor zwei Jahren, ernsthaft? In den letzten beiden Jahren hat sich enorm viel in der Bikebranche getan, dass man nicht auf den damaligen Entwicklungsstand verweisen sollte. Die Geometrien wurden massiv verändert, viele neue Technik kam ans Rad.



Bitte was??? Das sind Trends, über deren Sinnhaftigkeit man sehr gut streiten kann.

Inwiefern "neue Technik" die Geometrie verändert erschließt sich mir ebenfalls nicht. Nicht die "Technik" definiert ein gutes Bike, sondern die Harmonie aus allen Parametern. Wer ein extremes Bike will der muss sich damit arrangieren, dass so ein Bike auch nur in wenigen Situationen wirklich sinnvoll ist und in der Regel schlechter fährt als bei einer "moderaten" Auslegung. In dem Punkt sind die Jungs von Alutech aber bisher sehr konsequent.


----------



## xTr3Me (2. Juli 2014)

Aha, 650B ist also ein Trend der sinnvoll ist. Gut zu wissen


----------



## duc-mo (2. Juli 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Aha, 650B ist also ein Trend der sinnvoll ist. Gut zu wissen



Das hast du gesagt...


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. Juli 2014)

Die Laufradgrößendiskussion ist schon seit Wochen abgehakt und demnach entsprechend unnötig.


----------



## foreigner (2. Juli 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Aber die Gründe, warum die Leute das Carver ICB mit min. 2 cm Spacer fahren, sind doch eher, dass sonst die Sattelüberhöhung zu groß wird und die Bremshebel am Oberrohr anschlagen.
> Ansonsten muss der Stack bei größerem Reach doch eher kleiner werden, damit man etwas Druck auf das Vorderrad bekommt.
> Sonst wird der Abstand zwischen Tretlager und Steuerrohr immer größer und das Gewicht wandert weiter Richtung Hinterachse.
> 
> ...



Der Stack muss definitiv höher. Es macht vom Druck aufs Vorderad nicht viel aus, ob der Stack 15mm höher ist. Sehr wohl aber von der Position auf dem Bike. Man bekommt mit niedrigem Stack das Vorderad viel schwerer hoch, das bike fährt sich wenig verspielt und sicher. Das sind alles aber eigentlich Vorteile von Bikes mit langem Reach und kurzen Kettenstreben, wenn der Stack stimmt. Fehlender Druck auf dem Vorderrad haben bikes mit langem Reach nur, wenn die Lenkwinkel zu flach gemacht werde. Flache Lenkwinkel und langer Reach mit kurzer Kettenstrebe beißt sich. Alle wirklich guten und gelobten Bikes die mit relativ langen Reach und kurzem Heck arbeiten haben ein recht großen Stack Wert und für ihren Einsatzbereich relativ steile Lenkwinkel.
Ich kann das nur bestätigen. Habe beim ICB vor 2 Wochen testweise einen Lenker mit 40mm Rise drauf gebaut und es hat sich um Welten besser gefahren. Viel einfacheres Handling. Wesentliche Nachteile von Druck auf dem Vorderrad konnte ich nicht feststellen, weder bergab noch bergauf. Ich werde mir definitiv einen hohen Lenker für das Rad holen.
Das andere Problem mit anschlagen am Oberrohr hatte ich nie. Bei mir ist da sogar noch ganz gut Platz.


----------



## arghlol (2. Juli 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Man bekommt mit niedrigem Stack das Vorderad viel schwerer hoch, das bike fährt sich wenig verspielt und sicher. Das sind alles aber eigentlich Vorteile von Bikes mit langem Reach und kurzen Kettenstreben, wenn der Stack stimmt.


Mit dem Hochziehen hast du natürlich recht. Das sich das Ganze dadurch etwas weniger "verspielt" fährt kann ich mir schon vorstellen.

Meinst du mit der gefühlten Sicherheit, dass man sich bei einem langen flachen Rad doch sehr mit dem Kopf vorran den Berg runterstürzt? Das wäre der einzige Grund der mir so einfällt, warum ein höheres Rad mehr Sicherheit vermitteln könnte.

Ansonsten war das mit Bremsgriffen auch erst ab Größe L ein Problem.

Aber so wie sich das bei dir liest muss ich doch mal eine höhere Front ausprobieren. Vielleicht kommt da ja ein "Aha"-Erlebnis.
Bisher war ich immer der Meinung, dass ein kurzes Rad ruhig etwas höher sein kann, damit man sich noch etwas darauf strecken kann ohne das Gefühl zu haben vorne über zu kippen und ein langes eher flach, damit man sich nicht zu sehr strecken muss.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Juli 2014)

Ich hab die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht wie Foreigner. Je tiefer die Front desto mieser fühlt sich das ICB 1.0 für mich an. Ich habe mit 5mm Spacer, 40er Vorbau, 20mm Rise und 150mm Gabel angefangen, und hatte das Gefühl bei jedem bisschen über den Lenker zu gehen. Mittlerweile bin ich nach mehreren Schritten bei 25mm Spacer, 38mm Rise 50er Vorbau und 170er Gabel angekommen und das Bike fühlt sich in jeder Situation "richtig" und ausbalanciert an!


----------

